# Gyűjtsünk együtt lepkéket!



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 20)

*Gyűjtsünk együtt lepkéket!*

Már sokféle gyűjtemény otthonra talált a CH-on, adjunk hát helyet a lepkéknek is, hogy mindenki kedvére gyönyörködhessen bennük.​


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 20)




----------



## BariZsu (2009 Március 20)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 20)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 21)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 22)

Gyönyörű pillagókat találtatok, nem győzőm csodálni. Köszönöm mindenkinek! kiss





<O</O


----------



## vtbea (2009 Március 22)

.


----------



## Évicus (2009 Március 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Március 25)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 26)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Március 27)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 29)

kiss *Köszönöm mindenkinek a sok szép pillangót* kiss


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 29)

Szilvia1 írta:


> _Nagyon tetszenek a képek !_


Örülök hogy tetszenek a pillangók, hozhatsz te is képeket, gyarapodjon a gyűjteményünk.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 29)

...Tudod, kisfiam, a világon nagyon sok a csalán, a tövis, a gyom. Mert az emberek sokkal több rosszat cselekszenek, mint jót. És a csalán, a tövis meg a gyom a rossz cselekedetek nyoma ezen a földön.
De láthatod, hogy pillangó is van azért. 
A sok kicsi pillangó a sok kis jóság hírét hordozza magával. És vannak aztán szép, nagy, tarka szárnyú pillangók: ezek a ritka, nagyon jó cselekedetek. Minél szebb és nagyobb jót teszel, annál szebb, nagyobb és színesebb pillangó száll föl a nyomában.
Igyekezz, kisfiam, hogy amerre jársz, sok pillangó legyen. Ne lépj reá a csigára, hanem tedd félre az útból, hogy más se léphessen reá. És ebből újra megszületik egy pillangó.
Bárki, ha bajban van, segítesz rajta, ugye? Nem baj, ha az emberektől nem kapsz érte hálát. 
Minden jótettedet egy pillangó viszi hírül. 

_*Wass Albert: Tavak és Erdők könyve*_ ​


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 30)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Április 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Április 3)




----------



## Borella (2009 Április 3)




----------



## Borella (2009 Április 3)




----------



## Borella (2009 Április 3)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 7)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 7)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Április 8)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 14)

Szembe Babám, ha szeretsz....


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 16)

Ez a pávaszem nekem már túl nagy






Ez is egy nagy éjjeli pávaszem. Budapesten fotózták a szárnyai fesztávolsága 15 cm.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 22)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 24)

Egy szép pillangó Borellától


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 24)




----------



## tájdi (2009 Április 25)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Április 27)

*Garibaldi, Tájdi, köszönöm az újabb pillagókat.* kiss


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 30)

Fecskefarkú lepke báb stációi


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 30)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 6)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 12)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 13)

kiss Garibaldi, Elke, Babaci és Cicus12 , köszönöm az újabb pillagókat és a videót kiss


----------



## elke (2009 Május 20)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 20)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 23)

Nahát. Még ilyet. Na ez már akkora, hogy már lepkének is sok nekem:
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="384" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=b1c0c8f808&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-b1c0c8f808" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=b1c0c8f808&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="384" name="guPlayer-b1c0c8f808" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object>


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 25)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 25)

Kis termetű vagy közepes nagyságú lepkék, szárnyfesztávolságuk 20-65 mm között van. A legkülönbözőbb színezetű és mintázatú fajok fordulnak elő köztük, talán a legszebb pillangók. A mozaiklepkék szeme kicsi, homlokuk széles. A nőstények mindhárom pár lába egyformán fejlett járóláb, a hím viszont csak a 2. és 3. pár lábát tudja használni, az 1. lábpár csökevényes és fejletlen.
Apró termetük és színpompájuk miatt a lepkék kolibrijeinek is nevezik őket. Életmódjuk rendkívül változatos, sok a rejtett életmódú faj, ezek otthonunkban is csak ritkán kerülnek szem elé.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Május 25)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 4)

*Kedves Garibaldi!*
*Köszönöm a sok szép képet, nagyon szép, változatos mintázatú pillangókat hoztál.*
*kiss*





Köszönöm Pjutka, hogy erre jártál és szép képeket hoztál kiss







Szia Bea80!
Neked is köszönöm, hogy bővíted virtuális lepkegyűjteményünket.
kiss


----------



## szinuhe90 (2009 Június 4)

​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 5)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 5)

Blasio79 írta:


> Van valakinek a gyűjteménébe farkasalma leke? Nekem volt de tönkrement. A balaton-felvidéken gyűjtottem 15 évvel ezelőtt. rakjatok fel lécci egy képet róla!köszi


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 5)

Díszes tarkalepkék






Barnabundás boglárka





Kis fehérsávos lepke





Nagy tűzlepke

























Boglárka


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 8)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 16)




----------



## Kandrea (2009 Június 17)




----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 17)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 17)

Szeretettel üdvözlök minden erre járó vendéget.

kiss Kedves Garibaldi, Mamaci, Évicus, Inatir, Szeemi és Kandrea, köszönöm a sok, szép pillangót kiss


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Június 18)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 19)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Július 4)




----------



## Diskobolos (2009 Július 7)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Július 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Július 11)

​


----------



## alberth (2009 Július 12)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Július 16)

kiss 
Köszönöm az újabb képeket kedves
Évicus, Garibaldi, Cicus12, Alberth, Diskobolos, Schwitz,Gipsi Queen kiss


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Július 16)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Július 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 20)




----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 13)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 17)

​


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Augusztus 19)

Pávaszemes lepke


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Augusztus 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## bea80 (2009 Augusztus 30)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 2)

Ez megint egy szender


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 2)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Szeptember 3)




----------



## dittas (2009 Szeptember 3)

Saját fotó, remélem, hogy lepke.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Szeptember 9)

*Kányádi Sándor : Nyári zápor*​ 

Virágon lepke,
tarka pillangó,
körüle zümmög,
donog a dongó. 

Fű, virág, minden
áll mozdulatlan.
Izzad a lepke,
olyan meleg van. 

"Borul, beborul,
Vigyázz, pillangó!
Bújjunk, bújjunk el" -
dongja a dongó. 

Felhő az égen,
borul a napra.
Megáll a lepke
egy pillanatra. 

Libbenne szárnya,
jaj, de már késő.
Dördül az ég, és
zuhog az eső. 

Zuhog a zápor,
ázik a lepke.
Szorítja szárnyát
nagy dideregve. 

Aztán a felhő
ahogyan támadt,
fordít a tájnak
hirtelen hátat. 

Kisüt a nap, és
a kis pillangó
szárítja szárnyát,
s donog a dongó. 
​


----------



## bea80 (2009 Szeptember 9)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=228516"><img border="0" src="http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4450/beeefc5b4fabb0adc424827.jpg" alt="Bea Images Funny Pics Photo Sharing"></a>
<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=228523"><img border="0" src="http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/9956/cca4d824b834f702001cbd0.jpg" alt="Bea Images Free Pics Bea Pictures"></a>


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Szeptember 12)

” A boldogság egy olyan pillangó, melyet ha kergetünk, soha nem kaphatunk el. De ha leülünk csendben, leereszkedik ránk.”
/Nathaniel Hawthorne/​


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Szeptember 12)




----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 15)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Szeptember 20)

Kedves *Erőleves, Mamaci, Alberth, Évicus, Garibaldi, Viktor, Bea, Carly, Cicus, Dittas*, köszönöm hogy erre jártatok, és gyönyörű képekkel gazdagítottátok a gyűjteményt.
kiss mindenkinek.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 22)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 22)




----------



## csirip46 (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 25)




----------



## hkati (2009 Szeptember 29)

Az első képfeltöltésem, ha bénáztam, akkor bocs:


----------



## hkati (2009 Szeptember 30)




----------



## hkati (2009 Szeptember 30)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 3)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 3)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 3)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 3)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 5)




----------



## hkati (2009 Október 5)

Garibaldi! Lenyűgöző képeid vannak!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 5)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Október 7)

*Egy kedves mese*

*Pillangó *​ 
<fieldset> A süni szívébe akkor kezdte belopni magát a szomorúság, amikor az ősz beálltával nem talált már több lehullott piros almát a fák árnyékában. A puha avar sem tompította bánatát, amelyben reggelente a forrás vizéig gurult.
A süni szívébe akkor kezdte belopni magát a szomorúság, amikor az ősz beálltával nem talált már több lehullott piros almát a fák árnyékában. A puha avar sem tompította bánatát, amelyben reggelente a forrás vizéig gurult. Most nem is volt hozzá kedve, csak bandukolt lefelé a keskeny ösvényen, s közben azon morfondírozott, miért is van olyan egyedül. Bár kedves kis sün volt, mégsem kereste a többi erdei állatka társaságát. Amolyan magányos életet élt, bár jóban volt mindenkivel, mégsem mondhatta el, hogy igazi barátja volna. Megmosakodott a lassan csörgedező vízben, megrázta magát, és elindult vissza az úton. Úgy érezte a szíve egyszerre üres és nehéz.

Egy öreg, kiszáradt tölgy alatt lakott takaros kis kuckójában. Ahogy nyitná az ajtót, egyszer csak egy apró, színes szárnyú pillangó röppent a kilincsre.
-Hogy hívnak?-kérdezte a süni?
-A pillangó nem válaszolt, csak megrebbentette szárnyait, és könnyedén, kecsesen a süni vállára repült. És a süni szíve megtelt valamivel, amitől hirtelen olyan könnyűnek, és jókedvűnek érezte magát, hogy legszívesebben nagyott ugrott volna. De ehelyett óvatosan kinyitotta az ajtót, és besétált a kuckójába. A pillangó körberöppent a kis szobán, majd megpihent az egyik cserepes virágon. A süni óvatosan leült elé, és csak nézte-nézte az apró, törékeny pillangót, a csepp fekete csápokat, bársony szárnyacskákat, amelyen oly gyönyörű színek alkottak leírhatatlanul szép mintákat, hogy a süninek még a szeme is könnybe lábadt. Csak mikor már kezdett beesteledni, akkor kapott észbe, gyorsan összecsapott valami vacsorát, meglocsolta a virágokat és kiseperte a konyhát. Közben oda-oda pislantott a pillangóra, félve, nehogy eltűnjön, de az nem mozdult. Aztán boldogan bújt ágyba, úgy helyezkedett, hogy fekve is láthassa a kis jövevényt. A pillangó hangtlanul felröppent, és megpihent a kiságy végében. A süni sokáig feküdt még nyitott szemmel. Azon az éjjelen mosolyogva merült álomba.

Másnap reggel vidáman ébredt. Úgy tűnt, a csodálatos pillangónak esze ágában sincs továbbállni. A süni kicsit félve nyitotta ki az ablakokat, hogy kiszellőztessen, de a pillangó csak könnyedén leírt egy-két kört a tisztáson, megpihent néhány színes virágon pár röpke pillanatig, aztán újra belibbent az ablakon. A süni ugrándozva indult a forráshoz, a pillangó pedig mindvégig ott röpködött körülötte.
-Olyan gyönyörű vagy! - mondta neki a süni. - Amióta velem vagy, minden olyan szép lett. Vigyázni fogok rád, és szeretni foglak, amíg csak élek.

A napok ugyanúgy teltek, a pillangó mindehová magával kísérte a sünit, úgy tűnt, végleg mellette marad már. A süni szíve csordultig telt boldogsággal, mindenkit nevetve üdvözölt, egész nap vidáman ugrándozott, a kertje megszépült, s kis lakása ragyogott a tisztaságtól.

Az egyik reggelen kis mókuscsapat játszadozott a tisztáson. A pillangó kiröppent, és könnyed tánccal köszöntötte az apró sereget. Azok kacagva kergetőztek vele, ugráltak az ágakon és cigánykereket hánytak örömükben. A süni összeszorított szájjal figyelte az ablakból. Két órába is beletelt, mire megjött a kis mókusok mamája, és továbbindultak. A pillangó megpihent az ablakpárkányon. A süni szíve haraggal telt meg. - Hogy lehetsz ilyen? Csak játszol, és rólam teljesen megfeledkezel! Én közben takarítok, teát főzök, virágot locsolok. Te pedig csak repkedsz ott kint. Hogyan tehetsz ilyet? Hogy lehetsz ilyen önző?

A pillangó összedörzsölte apró csápjait, s a süni orrára repült. Onnan tovább, leírt egy kis kört, megcsiklandozta a süni fülét, majd a magasba emelkedett, és eltűnt a fák között. A süni szeme kerekre nyílt. Aztán kirohant a tisztásra, de a pillangónak már nyoma sem volt. A kétségbeesés összeszorította a torkát. Rohanni kezdett az erdőben. Minden levél alá bekukkantott, minden apró ágat megnézett, de hiába. Egyedül maradt. Sírva rogyott le egy kőre, a fejét arcába temette, és keserves zokogásban tört ki. Egy öreg harkály ült a fán mellette. Sok telet megért már, az erdőben mindenki tisztelte bölcsessége és jósága miatt.
-Ejnye, no, mi bánthat egy ilyen takaros kis sündisznót?
A süni könnyeit nyeldesve mesélte el, hogyan talált rá a csodálatos pillangóra, hogyan éltek boldogan, és hogyan hagyta őt most magára végtelen keserűségben...
A harkály egy darabig hallgatott. Aztán megkérdezte: - Mondd csak gyermekem, milyen is volt ez a pillangó?
A süni letörölte könnyeit, és megpróbálta szavakba önteni azokat a csodálatos színeket, mintákat és alakzatokat, amiket a pillangó szárnyán látott.
A harkály bólintott.
-Értem már... Ne búslakodj, kis barátom! A boldogság pillangója ritka vendég nálunk. Váratlanul érkezik, de sosem tudhatod, meddig marad nálad. Ne sírj, visszatérhet még hozzád. De nem várhatod el, hogy egész életedben csak melleted legyen! Ha jön, örülj neki, csodáld, szeresd, de soha ne tegyél neki szemrehányást, mert akkor azonnal tovább áll.
A süni letörölte könnyeit.
-Akkor most mihez kezdjek?
-Ideje tüzifát gyűjtened. Nyakunkon az ősz...

Aznap éjjel a süni a pillangóról álmodott... 




​</fieldset>


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 12)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Október 15)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Október 15)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 19)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Október 21)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Október 21)




----------



## Isabellrose (2009 Október 21)




----------



## Isabellrose (2009 Október 21)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Október 23)




----------



## vtbea (2009 Október 23)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 29)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 29)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 29)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 29)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 29)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Október 30)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 November 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 November 21)

*Üdvözlök minden erre járót.*


----------



## elke (2009 November 23)




----------



## anyamaci0104 (2009 November 23)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 26)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 26)

​


----------



## bea80 (2009 December 4)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=320448"><img border="0" src="http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/51/91b7c16f29fff75ce5c9a39.jpg" alt="Free Pics Upload Photos Funny Pics"></a><br><a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/"
http://www.imagehousing.com/


----------



## bea80 (2009 December 4)

<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=320449"><img border="0" src="http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/7881/e54d2ca44487d1ad53d83c7.jpg" alt="Free Image Hosting Upload Photos Funny Pics"></a><br><a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/">
<a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/?id=320450"><img border="0" src="http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/614/8c9d30c1dc3e8c2a72cd8e9.jpg" alt="Bea Pictures View Photos Funny Pics"></a><br><a href="http://www.imagehousing.com/">


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 10)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 10)

​


----------



## betike8 (2010 Január 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 18)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 19)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Január 24)

Sziklai fehérlepke
Pieris ergane


----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Január 24)

Nymphalis xanthomelas 
Vörös rókalepke


----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Január 24)

<table style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #cc3300 3px outset; BORDER-LEFT: #cc3300 3px outset; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; BORDER-TOP: #cc3300 3px outset; BORDER-RIGHT: #cc3300 3px outset" id="table1" bgcolor="#cc9900" border="3" bordercolor="#cc3300" width="500"><tbody><tr><td>


 
*LEPKE- VERS*​PILLANGÓ SZÁRNYON 
SZÁLL A SZERELEM. 
PILLANGÓ SZÁRNYON 
SZÉPEN ELPIHEN. 
AZTÁN EGY HŰVÖS, 
KEGYETLEN ZIVATAR, 
LECSAPVA HIRTELEN, 
ZUHATAGGAL ZAVAR. 
MÁR MENNÉL, 
MENEKÜLNÉL, 
FÉLVE RÖPÜLNÉL! 
FA ODVA MÉLYIBE 
REJTŐZNÉL, 
REJTŐZNÉL. 
MENEDÉKED SEMMI, 
SZÁRNYAD ELÁZOTT. 
POKOLBA KÍVÁNOD 
A KÍNT, MEG A VILÁGOT. 
HÍMPOR NÉLKÜL NEM 
EMEL A SZÁRNYAD! 
HIÁBA AZ ÁLMOD, 
ÖSSZETÖRT A VÁGYAD. 
ÖSSZETÖRT A VÁGYAD.
​</td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## aanne_36 (2010 Január 25)

Szeretettel köszöntök minden erre járót. Köszönöm a sok szép képet és a lepke-verset. 
kiss


----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## garibaldi (2010 Január 30)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 8)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Február 14)




----------



## garibaldi (2010 Február 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2010 Február 15)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Február 16)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Február 16)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Február 16)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Február 25)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 1)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Március 2)

Arany János

A Lepke
<O
Zöld lepke, mint hulló levél,
Melyet tovább legyint a szél,
Nem száll virágot lepni meg,
Csak lenn, az út porán libeg.
 <O
Nincs feltünõ bársony meze,
Csilló-pora, fény-lemeze;
Virágkorát most éli bár:
Oly színhagyott köntösbe' jár. 
<O
Volt napja, volt, négy, tán öt is,
Hogy izlelt õ szerelmet is;
Most a jövõnek hint magot;
Nem fél, hogy a láb rátapod.

Szegény! ha rátoppantanék,
Pusztulna õ s egy nemzedék;
De oly bizalmas ott alant:
Mért bántsam a kis gondtalant?... 
<O
Élj, lepke! éld múló nyarad,
Ha még egy-két napod marad:
Jöhet vihar nagy-hirtelen,
S megfagysz esõn, hideg szelen. 
<O
Köszönd, hogy már tekintetem
Földhöz lapúl, nem föl vetem:
Ha bátran még fenn hordanám,
Rád is tiportam volna tán. <O

Mért nézzek a magasba fel?
E szép világ: egy köd-lepel;
_Nem látom_ az ég madarát,
Csak téged itt s útam porát. 
<O
Nem a pacsirtát, aki szánt;
A napnak áldott fénye bánt;
De az anyaföld szintelen
Fakóján megnyugszik szemem.
<O
Sorsom pedig, s egy méla gond
Egembõl már a földre vont;
De nem remény-magot vetek:
Azt nézem: hol pihenhetek? 
<O
(1877 júl. 3)
<O


----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 4)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 7)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 7)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 8)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 9)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 9)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 10)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 10)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 19)

​


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 26)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 26)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 26)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 26)




----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 27)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Március 27)




----------



## aanne_36 (2010 Április 3)

Ezeket kaptam: egyszerűen gyönyörűek.


----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 3)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 20)




----------



## bácsi63 (2010 Május 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 10)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Június 10)




----------



## aanne_36 (2010 Július 13)




----------



## Gilgal (2010 Július 14)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Július 26)




----------



## aanne_36 (2010 Augusztus 13)

Szomjúság 
_Fotó: Márkus Hilda_


----------



## AndiC (2010 Szeptember 3)

*Lepkék*

lepkék


----------



## bbry (2010 Szeptember 4)




----------



## zöldfarkas (2010 Szeptember 15)

Saját képek.


----------



## zöldfarkas (2010 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Tsubakka (2010 November 5)

A lakásunk előtti állandó lepkevendég..


----------



## aanne_36 (2010 December 6)




----------



## aanne_36 (2010 December 6)




----------



## aanne_36 (2010 December 6)




----------



## aanne_36 (2010 December 6)




----------



## aanne_36 (2010 December 6)




----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)




----------



## bácsi63 (2011 Február 13)

*pihenő lepkék*


----------



## cicus12 (2011 Február 26)




----------



## Szerzsike (2011 Február 27)




----------



## Szerzsike (2011 Február 27)

_



_
_Móra Ferenc
_*
A pillangók királya*

_Mikor én iskolás gyerek voltam, de sok szép lepkét fogtam!
Egyszer valami erdőkerülő vetődött a házunkhoz. Eldicsekedtem neki egy gyönyörű pillangóval.
- Nem sokat ér ez, öcsém, míg meg nem szerzed hozzá a pillangókirályt is.
Majd kőbálvánnyá meredtem, úgy elszomorodtam.
- Milyen az a pillangókirály? Sose hallottam én ilyenről, könyvekben sincs lerajzolva.
- Hja, öcsém, nem is ösmerik ám azt a könyvcsináló urak. Én magam is csak egyszer láttam életemben, pedig én az erdőben öregedtem meg. Kék selyemszárnya van a pillangónak, piros bársonycsipkével. Nagy pörge bajusza, karbunkulus korona a fején. Arról ösmerszik meg leghamarabb, mert az úgy ragyog, mint a szivárvány.
Ettől a perctől fogva nem volt nekem nyugodalmam se éjjel, se nappal. Éjjel mindig a pillangókirályról álmodtam, nappal mindig azt kerestem. Összebolyongtuk a húgocskámmal az egész környéket. Megbújtunk minden bokrot, megkutattunk minden faodút. Hasztalan, hiába. Nem is láttam a pillangók királyát.
Egyszer a húgom megbetegedett. Jöttek-mentek az orvosok, apám-anyám egyre sírt. Én meg akkor is csak arra gondoltam, hogy most már egymagamnak kell a pillangók királyát keresni.
Utoljára már azt gondoltam, hogy elámított az erdőkerülő. Nincs olyan pillangókirály a világon. Ha volna, annyi sok hét óta már meg kellett volna találnom. Nagy-nagy fájdalom fogta el a szívemet, sírva borultam le egy vén tölgyfa mohos tövébe, s utoljára elnyomott az álom.
Nem tudom, meddig aludtam, de mikor kinyitottam a szememet, azt hittem, még csak most kezdek álmodni. Egy hajításra tőlem, vadliliom kelyhében ott ült a pillangókirály. Piros bársonycsipkével szegett kék selyemszárnya kiterjesztve, nagy, pörge bajusza tele virágmézzel. Karbunkulus koronája égett, mint a tűz, ragyogott, mint a szivárvány. Valami tíz pille, mindenféle fajtájú, rajzott körülötte.
Nagyot dobbant a szívem. Szerettem volna elkiáltani magamat, de még a lélegzetemet is elfojtottam, s lábujjhegyen surrantam a liliombokor mögé. Reszketve kinyújtottam a kezemet. Hogy visszahúztam, már benne volt a pillangókirály. Alig fért benne, nagy vergődéssel igyekezett kiszabadulni. Társai szomorú bugással repültek szét.
Repülvést mentem haza. Repített az öröm, aminél nagyobbat azóta sem éreztem. A tornácon apám, anyám zokogott egymásra borulva. Úgy megijedtem, hogy nem mertem eléjük kerülni. Lassan sompolyogtam be a konyhára. A dada a küszöbön sírdogált.
- Rossz fiú, ilyenkor kell hazajönni?! Margitka haldoklik.
Hallottam is, nem is, amit mond, rohantam be a szobába nagy ujjongva:
- Megvan, megvan!
A húgom hörögve hánykolódott kis fehér ágyán. Arca olyan volt, mint a láng, pedig a nyitott ablakon tódult befelé a hűvös esti levegő. Felém fordította bágyadt szemét.
- Mi van meg?
- A pillangókirály.
Hirtelen fölvillant a tekintete.
- Mutasd meg, bácsikám! Add nekem, bácsikám!
A világ egyet fordult velem. Istenkém, ha odaadom neki a pillangót, forró kezével mind leveri a tündöklő porát. Behasítja a szárnyát. Tán még a koronáját is letöri. De mikor olyan szívrehatóan könyörög.
- Hát nem szereted Margitkát? Nem adod ide?
Nagyot sóhajtottam, és lesoványodott kis kezébe tettem a lepkét.
- Nagyon vigyázz rá, az Isten áldjon meg. Most már add vissza, ha megnézted.
Nézte, nézte a gyönyörű teremtést, szelíden megsimogatta, aztán a tenyerébe fektette, és földobta a levegőbe.
- Eredj haza, szegény pillangókirály, a magad országába. Mért bántanának téged, mikor te se bántasz senkit.
Azzal befordult a fal felé. Én elsikoltottam magam, de már hiába. A pillangókirály nekivágott egyenesen az ablaknak, és úgy kilibbent rajta, hogy azt se láttam, merre száll.
Azt hittem, meghasad a szívem. Behúzódtam a sarokba haragos-dacosan, s ki nem mozdultam volna onnan a világért. Margitkát elővette a láz, sírt, kiabált, félrebeszélt, kis testét egyre jobban gyújtogatta a forróság. Apa, anya, orvos bácsi egyre rakosgatta rá a jeges borogatást, de nem használt semmi. Édesanyánk elájult, átvitték a másik szobába, átment vele apa is, az orvos is. Magam maradtam a beteggel.
Egyszerre valami zúgást hallok az ablak felől. Odatekintek, hát látom ám, hogy visszajött a pillangókirály. De nem egyedül, hanem egész országa népével. Nagy pávaszemek, rókapillék, gyászpillék, tarka szárnyú szenderek százával jöttek, tódultak be az ablakon. Legelöl a koronás pillangókirály. Odaszálltak Margitka fölé, s harmatos szárnyukkal elkezdték legyezni, hűsíteni. A pillangókirály a szeme fölé repült, s addig legyezgette, cirógatta, míg szép csendesen le nem csukódott. Akkor aztán zümmögtek, búgtak szelíden, lágyan, s egyenként kirepültek az ablakon. Utoljára maradt a pillangókirály.
Mire apa bejött, Margitka nyugodtan, csendesen aludt. Még mosolygott is álmában, valami nagyon szépet álmodhatott. Reggelre nem volt semmi baja se. Pár nap múlva már virágot is szedett anyukának.
Én sohase mondtam el senkinek, mit láttam azon az éjszakán, de azóta többet sohase fogtam pillangót. Még ma is, ha törött szárnyú lepkét látok az út porában, mindig fölemelem, és fölteszem valami faágra. Hátha meggyógyul, mint ahogy az én húgom meggyógyult. _


----------



## Szerzsike (2011 Február 27)




----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Április 27)

Egy kis festett lepke


----------



## GJodie (2011 Július 11)

*Kardoslepke*

Kedvencem a *KARDOSLEPKE*... talán, mert számomra egy szimbólum is.



Halványsárga szárnyain elkeskenyedő keresztcsíkok láthatók. Hosszú faroknyúlványa van. Létezik olyan formája is, aminek alapszíne fehér és a csíkok sötétebbek.
Hernyó: Meztelen csigához hasonlít. Teste zöld, sárga csíkokkal, gyakran vörös foltos. Főleg kökényen él.
Elterjedés: Egész Európában elterjedt faj. Észak-Afrikában, a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában és Kínában is megtalálható.
Latin neve: Iphiclides podalirius
Fesztávolság: 7-8 cm
Megjegyzés: Hazánkban ritka faj.


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 23)

Gratulalok! Gyonyoru lepkegyujtemenyt keszitettetek.

Ajanlok en is lepkeket az arveresen, gyertek nezzetek meg, lehet valmelyikotoknek megtetszik.

http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29591


----------



## GJodie (2011 Július 23)

*égszínű boglárka*

*ÉGSZÍNŰ BOGLÁRKA*



A hímek ragyogó égszínkékek, a nőstények sötétbarnák, elszórt kék pettyekkel. Hátsó szárnyuk szegélyén narancssárga, fekete és kék foltok vannak. Mindkét ivarnál a szárnyfonák színe világosbarna, fekete foltokkal és narancs mintázattal.
Hernyó: Zöld és sárga színű. Patkócímet fogyaszt.
Elterjedés: Európában elterjedt, Törökországig és Iránig fordul elő.
Latin neve: Lysandra bellargus
Fesztávolság: 3-4 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Július 24)

*Lápi gyöngyházlepke*

*LÁPI GYÖNGYHÁZLEPKE*



 Ez a kis termetű faj a gyöngyházlepkék jellemző rajzolatát viseli. Alapszíne narancssárga, rajta fekete foltok vannak. A hátsó szárnyak fonákja sárga. Több földrajzi változata ismert, de valamennyinek jellemzője az apró termet és a határozott fekete rajzolat a szárnyakon. A két ivar hasonló.
 Hernyó : Fekete hátán dupla fehér vonal és narancsos barna tüskék láthatók. Tápnövényei az Őszi vérfű, a Réti legyezőfű és a Málna.
 Elterjedés: A Lápi gyöngyházlepke a kontinentális Európa és a Brit-szigetek nedves rétjein, patakvölgyeiben fordul elő. Élőhelyei a mérsékelt övi Ázsián keresztül Japánig terjednek.
 Latin neve: Brenthis ino
Fesztávolság: 3-4 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Július 31)

*Apolló lepke*

*APOLLÓ LEPKE*



Jellegzetes rajzolata ellenére igen változatos megjelenésű lepke. A hasonló fajoktól megkülönbözteti, hogy az elülső szárnyáról hiányzik a piros folt. A hímek kisebbek a nőstényeknél.
 Hernyó: Bársonyos fekete, oldalán egy vonalban narancssárga foltok vannak. Tápnövényei a varjúháj és a kövirózsa.
 Elterjedés: Európa és Közép-Ázsia hegyvidéki területei.
 Latin neve: Pernassius apollo
 Fesztávolság: 5-10 cm
Megjegyzés: Nálunk már gyakorlatilag nem is él. Magas hegyvidéki faj.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 2)

*Erdei szemeslepke*

*ERDEI SZEMESLEPKE

*

A két ivar ennél a pettyes lepkefajnál nagyon hasonló. A nőstények elülső szárnya valamivel kerekdedebb. A szárnyfelszín szemfoltjai fejlettebbek, mint a fonákéi. A szárnyfoltok színe a krémfehértől a sötét narancssárgáig változhat. Az erdei szemeslepke szívesen látogatja a szeder virágait. Általában száraz, gyér füves területeken fordul elő.
Hernyó: Sárgászöld, a hátán sötétzöld, oldalán pedig sötét és világos csíkok futnak végig. Tápnövényei a tarackbúza és más fűfélék.
Elterjedés: Európa-szerte elterjedt, egészen Közép-Ázsiáig megtalálható.
Latin neve: Pararge aegeria
Fesztávolság: 5-7 cm 
Védettsége: Hazánkban nem védett faj.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Bengeboglárka*

*BENGEBOGLÁRKA

*

 A faj hímjének szárnyszíne halvány liláskék, keskeny fekete szegéllyel. A nősténynek széles, feketés-barna szárnyszegélye van. Mindkét ivar szárny-fonákja kékesfehér, az elülső szárnyon nyújtott fekete foltok sorával, a hátsó apró fekete pontmintázattal. Erdőkben, bozótosokban, kertekben fordul elő.
 Hernyó: Zöld, oldalán sárgászöld vagy fehér csík, hátán fehér és bíborrózsaszín mintázat van.
 Elterjedés: Európa-szerte elterjedt, Észak-Afrikáig és a mérsékelt övi Ázsián át Japánig.
 Latin neve: Celastrina argiolus
 Fesztávolság: 2-3 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 8)

*Közönséges tűzlepke*

*KÖZÖNSÉGES TŰZLEPKE*



 Az északi félteke egyik leggyakoribb lepkéje. Elülső szárnya élénk narancsvörös, fekete foltokkal és szürke szegéllyel. Hátsó szárnyai túlnyomórészt sötétszürkék.
 Hernyó: Zöld, rajta változatos mintázat van, mely a hátán olykor bíborrózsaszín. Tápnövénye a sóska.
 Elterjedés: Európában, Afrikában, a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában Japánig, és Észak-Amerikában terjedt el.
 Latin neve: Lycaena phlaeas
 Fesztávolság: 2,5-3 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Kockás busalepke*

*KOCKÁS BUSALEPKE

*

 Ennek a találó elnevezésű lepkének a szárnya csokoládébarna, kockás mintázattal. A két ivar hasonló, de a nőstény kissé nagyobb testű. Röpte gyors, surranó, egyszerre csak rövid távolságra repül. Tisztásokon fordul elő, főleg dombvidékeken 1400-1500 m magasságig.
 Hernyó: Világos sárgásbarna, az idősebbek rózsaszín csíkosak. Füveken élnek, pl.: Szálkaperjén.
 Elterjedés: Európától Kelet-Szibériáig, valamint Észak-Amerikában él.
 Latin neve: Carterocephalus palaemon
 Szárnyfesztávolság: 2-3 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 10)

*Káposztalepke*

*KÁPOSZTALEPKE

*

 A nőstények felismerhetők az elülő szárnyukon lévő két fekete pontról és fekete sávról. A hátsó szárny fonákja mindkét ivarnál élénksárga, gyenge fekete behintéssel.
 Hernyó: Világoszöld, a hátán és az oldalán fekete és sárga csíkokkal. A káposztán él, melynek leveleit teljesen szétrághatja. Mezőgazdasági kártevő lehet.
 Elterjedés: Európában és Észak-Afrikában gyakori.
 Latin neve: Pieris brassicae
Fesztávolság: 5,5-7 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Nagy ökörszemlepke*

*NAGY ÖKÖRSZEMLEPKE*



 Ennek az igen gyakori fajnak számos alfaját írták le. A hímek általában kisebbek és sötétebbek. Mindkét ivar szárny fonákja hasonlít felszínhez, az elülső szárny narancs-, a hátsó barna színű, de a nőstényeken határozottabban elkülönülnek a világosabb és a sötétebb régiók. 
 Hernyó: Zöld, hosszú fehér szőrökkel, oldalán pedig hosszanti fehér csíkokkal. Fűféléket eszik, főként tippan és perje fajokat. 
 Elterjedés: Európától Észak-Afrikáig és Iránnig fordul elő. 
 Latin neve: Maniola jurtina 
 Fesztávolság: 4-55 cm 
 Megjegyzés: Hazánkban sokkal gyakoribb az Erdei ökörszemlepke, szinte mindenhol előfordul!


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Üvegszárnyú pillangó*








Napjainkban nagyjából *1.200 féle **üvegszárnyú rovar*ról tudunk. Minden kontinensen megtalálhatóak az Antarktisz kivételével, többnyire mégis a trópusi hőmérsékletet szeretik. Jóllehet az "üvegszárny" nem álcázás a szó szoros értelmében, a védekező áttetszőség mégis egy módszer, amivel beolvadhatnak a környezetükbe. Kiváló példák erre az átlátszó pillangók, amelyek Amerika sűrű trópusi erdeiben röpködnek, mert ezeket szinte lehetetlen észrevenni, amikor az erdő aljához közel levő sötét árnyékban repülnek. Ezek a szárnyak tényleg a fény és árnyék játékáról szólnak, aminek igenis van értelme, mivel az üvegszárnyú rovarok általában a trópusi erdők eldugottabb részeiben élnek, ahol a fény és az árnyék gyakran váltogatják egymást. 
Az üvegszárnyú pillangónak elbűvölő neve van: *Greta Oto*. A Mexikótól Panamáig terjedő esőerdőben él. Szárnya eléri az 5.5 - 6 cm-t. A pillangókat a törékeny szárnyuk miatt csodálják, amelyeken csak az erezet látható. Annyira sebesen mozgatják a szárnyukat repülés közben, hogy nehéz szemmel követni őket.
Ha nagyítóval megvizsgáljuk, akkor láthatjuk a pillangók szárnyainak finom szerkezetét, az apró, színes fedőpikkelyek úgy fedik egymást, mint a cserepek a háztetőt. 
Monteverde erdeiben is él egy faj, amelynek a szárnyát csak nagyon kevés pikkely borítja, így csaknem átlátszó. A szitkárfélékhez tartozó üvegszárnyú lepkék a talaj fölött köröznek rovartetemek, virágnektár után kutatva. Az üvegszerű szárnyak legvalószínűbb oka, hogy a földközelben táplálkozó rovarok mindig sebezhetőbbek. Ez az átlátszó felület megnehezíti, hogy a madarak észre vegyék őket, így növelik túlélési esélyeiket.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Nyírfalepke*

*NYÍRFALEPKE*



A hím elülső szárnyáról hiányzik a határozott narancssárga folt. Nyomai néha láthatók. A hátsó szárnyuk végén rövid faroknyúlvány látható. Öreg erdőkben, ösvényeken, irtásokon fordul elő.
Hernyó: Zöld, sárga csíkokkal. Tápnövényei elsősorban a kökény, de a nyír is.
Elterjedés: Európa és a mérsékelt övi Ázsia az élőhelye
Megjegyzés: Hazánkban ritka lepke. 
Latin neve: Thecla betulae
Fesztávolság: 3-4 cm
Védettsége: Hazánkban nem védett.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Ezüstszegélyes gyöngyházlepke*

*EZÜSTSZEGÉLYES GYÖNGYHÁZLEPKE*



Ennek a gyöngyházlepkének a narancssárga szárnyfelszínén fekete foltok vannak. A szárnyfonák színes mintázata alapján különíthető el a rokon fajoktól. Köznapi elnevezése a hátsó szárny szegélyére utal. 
Hernyó: Barna, fehéren szemcsézett, sárgásbarna tüskékkel. Tápnövénye az ibolya.
Elterjedés: Európa-szerte elterjedt, a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában és Észak-Amerikában is előfordul.
Latin neve: Boloria selene
Fesztávolság: 3-5 cm
Megjegyzés: Fakó gyöngyházlepkének is hívják. *Hazánkban védett lepke!*
Eszmei értéke: *10.000 Ft *


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 13)

*Közönséges ökörszemlepke*

*KÖZÖNSÉGES ÖKÖRSZEMLEPKE*



A hímek szárnyfelszíne sötét, rajta változó számú elmosódott folt van. A nőstények nagyobbak és világosabb színűek. A szárnyfonákon található jellegzetes, sárga gyűrűs szemfoltról kapta nevét a csoport.
Hernyó: Világos sárgásbarna, halvány és sötét csíkokkal. Különböző fűféléket eszik. Évente egy nemzedéke van.
Elterjedés: Elterjedt, gyakori Európában és a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában. 
Latin neve: Aphantopus hyperantus
Fesztávolság: 4-4,5 cm-ig


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 13)

Találtam az Interneten és itt is, egy gyönyörű óriáslepke képet, de sem a nevét, sem egyéb paramétereit nem tudni. Aki a fotót feltette, az sem tud róla semmi közelebbit. Én sem bukkantam nyomára, pedig kutakodtam. 
Ha valaki ismeri a nevét, vagy hogy hol lehet utánanézni, kérem írja meg! Köszönöm.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Fecskefarkú lepke*

*FECSKEFARKÚ LEPKE*



 Jellemzés: Ez a pillangó különösen feltűnő fekete-sárga rajzolatú. Hátsó szárnyának változatos mintázata, narancssárga szemfoltja és rövid faroknyúlványa van. Az USA-ban ezt a fajt óvilági fecskefarkúnak hívják.
 Hernyó: Élénkzöld, fekete csíkokkal és piros foltokkal. Tápnövénye a Mocsári kocsord és egyéb ernyő virágzatúak.
 Elterjedés: Európa mocsaraiban és rétjein, a mérsékelt övi Ázsián keresztül Japánig elterjedt. Kanada és az USA szubarktikus, arktikus tájain szintén él.
 Latin név: Papilio machaon
 Fesztávolság: 7-10 cm.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 15)

*Magyar boglárka*

*MAGYAR BOGLÁRKA*



 A gyönyörű bíbor-kék szárnya színjátszó. A nőstények nagyobbak, sötétebbek, szárnyuk szegélyén széles sötétbarna sáv van. A hátsó szárny szegélyén fekete pöttyök sorakoznak. A fonák világosbarna, fehér körökkel, gyűrűkkel és fekete pöttyökkel. A szárnytő kék árnyalatú lehet.
 Hernyó: Narancs-rózsaszín. A pukkantó dudafürt termésében él.
 Elterjedés: Sziklás területeken, bokorerdőkben 2000 méter tengerszint feletti magasságig Dél- és Közép-Európában, Törökországban. Iránban és Észak-Afrikában él.
 Latin neve: Iolana iolas
Fesztávolság: 3-4 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 16)

*Nagy tűzlepke*

*NAGY TŰZLEPKE*



 Az északi félteke egyik leggyakoribb lepkéje. Elülső szárnya élénk narancsvörös, fekete foltokkal és szürke szegéllyel. Hátsó szárnyai túlnyomórészt sötétszürkék. 
 Hernyó: Zöld, rajta változatos mintázat van, mely a hátán olykor bíborrózsaszín. Tápnövénye a sóska. 
 Elterjedés: Európában, Afrikában, a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában Japánig, és Észak-Amerikában terjedt el. 
 Latin neve: Lycaena phlaeas 
 Fesztávolság: 2,5-3 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 17)

*Gyászlepke*

*GYÁSZLEPKE*



Más fajjal összetéveszthetetlen lepke. Szárnyfelszíne sötét lilásbarna, a szárnyszegély mentén kék foltokkal és halványsárga sávval. A szárny fonákja sötétszürke, feketével vonalkázott, széle sárgásfehér szemcsézett. A két ivar hasonló.
Hernyó: A lárva tüskés, bársonyos fekete színű, apró fehér pöttyös. Hátán vörösbarna foltok sorakoznak. Különféle lombhullató fákon él.
Elterjedés: Megtalálható Európában és a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában. Észak-Amerikában és Dél-Amerika északi részén szintén előfordul.
Latin neve: Nymphalis antiopa
Fesztávolság: 6-8 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Tükrös busalepke*

*TÜKRÖS BUSALEPKE

*

 A hátsó szárny fonákja feltűnő, mivel fehér, ovális fekete gyűrűs szemfoltjai vannak. Felszíne egyszínű sötétbarna, egy-két sárgás elmosódott folttal az elülső szárny sarka felé. Általában 1250 méter alatt magas füvű, nedves réteken vagy bokorerdőkben fordul elő. 
 Hernyó: A zöldes-fehér testű lárva fűfélékkel táplálkozik. Évente egy generációja van. 
 Elterjedés: Skandinávia déli részétől egészen a Mediterrán vidékig szórványosan megtalálhatók elszórt populációi. 
 Latin neve: Heteropterus morpheus 
Szárnyfesztávolság: 2,5-3 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 19)

*Óriáslepkék a Budapesti Lepkeházban*

A Budapesti Állatkert első lepkekertje 2000-ben létesült a kert egy ma már más célokra használt részén. A jelenlegi helyén 2002-ben alakították ki a Lepkekertet, és azóta minden nyáron megnyitotta kapuit a közönség előtt. Az idei évben a Lepkekert építményét  kissé átalakították, amelynek eredményeként a lepkék férőhelye is tágasabb lett az immár 260 m2 alapterületű létesítményben.
A Lepkekert 1200 m3-nyi légterében jelenleg 44 különböző lepkefaj mintegy 700 egyede kínál ízelítőt a trópusi lepkék változatosságából. A bemutatott lepkefajok Közép-Amerikában, Afrikában, illetve Délkelet-Ázsiában honosak. A lepkéket természetesen nem a vadonban fogták be, hiszen az induló állomány valamennyi faj esetében olyan lepkefarmokról került az Állatkertbe, ahol természetes körülmények között tenyésztik ezeket az állatokat. A lepkék báb állapotban érkeztek Budapestre, és a már látható kifejlett állatok mindegyike az Állatkertben kelt ki. A Lepkekert kialakítása lehetővé teszi, hogy a látogatók közvetlenül a lepkék között sétálhassanak. Emellett – kis szerencsével – a lepkék kikelését is meg lehet figyelni. A Lepkekertben elhelyezett üvegfalú bábszekrényben ugyanis minden alkalommal több tucat báb függ, amelyekből rendszeresen kelnek ki a lepkeimágók. 




A lepkék egyedfejlődésének különböző szakaszaira különböző táplálkozás jellemző. A lárvaállapotú lepkék, amelyeket hernyónak nevezünk, levelekkel táplálkoznak, hiszen hernyókorban a testet felépítő tápanyagok a legfontosabbak az állat szervezete számára. A Lepkekertben látható fajok között akadnak olyanok, melyeknek hernyói golgotavirág-félék, banánnövények leveleivel, illetve csalánlevéllel táplálkoznak. A kifejlett lepkék teste már nem fejlődik, viszont sokat repülnek, ezért energiában gazdag táplálékra van szükségük. Ennek megfelelően édes gyümölcsök nedvét, és a számukra kikevert nektárt szívogatják jellegzetes szájszervükkel. A nektárt az Állatkert szakemberei speciális kolibri tápszer, meleg víz és jóféle magyar akácméz keverékéből állítják elő. Ezenfelül természetes nektárhoz és virágporhoz is jutnak a Lepkekert virágzó növényeit látogatva. A frissen kikelt lepkék a közönség szeme láttára pumpálják fel és szárítják meg szárnyukat, a gondozók pedig időről időre kinyitják a szekrény ajtaját, hogy a frissen kikelt lepkék kirepülve csatlakozhassanak a már a Lepkekert légterében repdeső társaikhoz.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 20)

*Csőröslepke*

*CSŐRÖSLEPKE

*

Ez a faj a csőröslepkék csoportjának egyetlen európai képviselője. Sötétbarna rajzolata és jellegzetes szárnyalakja alapján könnyen felismerhető. Az elülső szárny fonákja a felszínhez hasonlít , a hátsó szárnyé viszont teljes egészében szürkésbarna. 

Hernyó: Színe barna, vagy zöld. Kis csoportokban táplálkozik a Déli ostorfán.
Elterjedés: Közép- és Dél-Európában, Észak-Afrikában, Japánban és Tajvanon él; számos alfaja ismeretes.
Latin neve: Libythea celtis
Fesztávolság: 5,5-7 cm-ig


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 21)

*Mustárlepke*

*MUSTÁRLEPKE*



Ez a törékeny fehér lepke egy olyan kis, európai csoportba tartozik, melynek tagjaira a hosszú, karcsú potroh jellemző. A mustárlepke felismerhető viszonylag apró termetéről és tiszta fehér szárnyairól, amin szürke sáv van. A hím elülső szárnyának csúcsán szürke folt látható, a nősténynek viszont csak halványszürke csíkjai vannak. A fonák sárgás árnyalatú, a hátsó szárny erei szürkék. Talaj közelben mozognak, röptük gyenge, csapongó.
Hernyó: Sárgászöld, hátán sötét, oldalán sárga csíkkal. Különféle vadon növő pillangós virágú növényeket eszik.
Elterjedés: Európa és Brit-szigetek nagy részén, erdős területeken fordul elő.
Latin neve: Leptidea sinapis
Fesztávolság: 4-5 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Nagy gyöngyházlepke*

*NAGY GYÖNGYHÁZLEPKE*



A hímek szárnya jellegzetes gyöngyházlepke rajzolatú, elülső szárnyukon illatpikkelyek vannak. A nőstények általában narancsszínűek, fekete foltokkal. A hátsó szárny fonákja nagyrészt zöldes, ezüstös árnyalattal.
Hernyó: Sötétbarna, hátán két narancssárga csíkkal és vörösbarna tüskékkel. Tápnövényei az ibolyák.
Elterjedés: Európa-szerte és Észak-Afrikában továbbá a mérsékelt övi Ázsián keresztül Japánig elterjedt.
Latin neve: Argynnis paphia
Fesztávolság: 5,5-7 cm-ig


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Pillangó tenyészet *

Ki gondolta volna, hogy egyszer pillangót is lehet majd tenyészteni, pedig, most már erre is van lehetőség, hiszen egy igen egyszerű eszköz segítségével a gyerekek nem csak elméletben és a tanár által rajzolt ábrákról tanulhatnak a rovarok fejlődésmenetéről, hanem élőben, testközelből követhetik figyelemmel, ahogy a színes hernyóból először báb, majd csodás pillangó válik.
Megvásárolható már egy olyan készlet, amely teljesen fel van szerelve a keltetéshez, tehát nem csak a tenyésztő "kalitkát" kapjuk, hanem magát a hernyót, és a hernyó etetéséhez szükséges eleséget is. Így lényegében szinte semmi tennivalónk nincs azon kívül, hogy figyeljük az átalakulást.
 A forgalmazó felhívja a figyelmet, hogy a kikelt pillangót néhány nap után engedjük szabadon a kertünkben, ne tartsuk fogságban. A kiürült tenyésztő eszközt "feltölthetjük", mivel lehetőség van arra, hogy online rendeljünk hernyókat a már kirepültek helyébe.
  A kalitkákat lehetőségünk van többféle méretben és felszereltséggel megvásárolni, és természetesen minden tartozékot külön-külön is rendelhetünk. A honlapon részletes tájékoztatást kapunk minden teendőnkről, és a várható folyamatokról, időtartamokról.Hogy teljes legyen a kínálat, pillangók helyett tenyészthetünk katicabogarakat is, ahol szintén nagy választék, eleség, határozófüzet áll rendelkezésünkre.
 A legolcsóbb készlet 19 font, a legdrágább, legnagyobb pedig 40 font (6.000Ft - 13.000Ft). Ha valaki rendelkezik egy kis kézügyességgel, akkor szúnyogháló és egy használt madárkalitka segítségével otthon is építhet ilyen eszközt. A hernyók és az eleség kiválasztása egy kicsit több szakértelmet kíván, hiszen nagyon sok faj csak egy vagy két növénnyel táplálkozik. Szerencsére ma már kiváló határozók állnak a rendelkezésünkre, így ez sem lehet akadálya az otthoni lepke tenyésztésnek.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 24)

*Nappali pávaszem*

*NAPPALI PÁVASZEM*



 Ennek a mutatós lepkének egyedülálló mintázata van. A feltűnő szárnyfelszínével ellentétben szárnyának fonákja sötétbarna, bíboros fekete vonalakkal, ami kitűnő rejtőszín. A nőstények kissé nagyobbak a hímeknél.
 Hernyó: Tüskés, fekete. Tápnövényei a nagy csalán és a komló.
 Elterjedés: Európában, Ázsia mérsékelt övi területein és Japánban fordul elő, kertekben gyakori.
 Latin neve: Inachis io
Fesztávolság: 5,5-6 cm
 Megjegyzés: Nincs hasonló faj!


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Kis rókalepke*

*KIS RÓKALEPKE

*

Az egyik leggyakoribb európai lepke. Viszonylag kis termetű, élénk rovar. Mindkét szárnypár szegélye mentén kék foltokból álló sáv fut végig. Az ivarok hasonlóak. Az imágók tavasztól őszig repülnek. Nyár végén kelő példányok áttelelnek.
Hernyó: Szőrös, fekete, sárga hát. és oldalvonalakkal. Tápnövénye a csalán.
Elterjedés: Európa-szerte elterjedt, keletre a mérsékelt övi Ázsián át Japánig előfordul.
Latin neve: Aglais urticae
Fesztávolság: 4,5-5 cm-ig


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 26)

*Sakktáblalepke*

*SAKKTÁBLALEPKE

*

 Változó szárnymintázata ellenére eléggé könnyen felismerhető, fekete-fehér színezetű lepke. Létezik olyan formája is, amelynek alapszíne sárga. A két ivar megjelenése hasonló, de a nőstények nagyobbak és világosabbak. Az imágók tavasz végén és nyár elején röpülnek, a bogáncs és az imola virágait látogatják. 

 Hernyó: Sárgászöld vagy világosbarna, hátán csíkok futnak végig. Tápnövénye a csenkesz. 

 Elterjedés: Európában mindenütt előfordul, Észak-Afrikában és a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában is él. 

 Latin neve: Melanargia galathea 

 Szárnyfesztávolság: 4,5-5,5 cm 

 Megjegyzés: Hazánkban élt egy másik sakktáblalepke faj is, a *Magyar sakktáblalepke*. Az 50-es években még gyakori volt, de a fővárosunk, illetve a városaink terjeszkedése elpusztította élőhelyeit, ezáltal* kipusztult!*


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 27)

*Csináljunk lepke-kertet!*

*




*​*
Lepkéket csak akkor tudunk kertünkbe csalogatni, ha megfelelő életteret biztosítunk számukra. * Lepkefajonként más és más tápnövényt igényelnek a hernyók, és a kifejlett imágók is. Azt gondolnánk, hogy nincs is szükség a lepkecsalogatóra, hiszen a természet úgyis megtermi a táplálékukat. Ez igaz is, de például a szőnyegpázsiton éhkoppon maradnak. Ezen könnyen segíthetünk, hiszen ha egy kis foltban hagyjuk, hogy virágos rétünk legyen, vagyis hagyjuk elvadulni az eredeti flórát, máris megnyitottuk hernyó- és lepkeéttermünket. Ha még több lepkében szeretnénk gyönyörködni, ültessünk virágzó bokrokat és lombhullató fákat, gyógy- és fűszernövényt. A pillangók nem csak éhségüket szeretnék csillapítani. A kifejlett lepkék fő feladata a fajfenntartás. Párzás után fészket keresnek a petéik számára, azaz olyan környezetet és tápnövényt, amely az új nemzedék számára táplálékot nyújt a különböző életciklusokon át a kifejlett egyedekig, és megfelelő rejtekhelyet biztosít számukra. 

*Lássuk azokat az általános feltételeket, amelyeket mi biztosíthatunk:* 


Kertünk legyen napos. A lepkéknek azért van szükségük a napra, hogy felmelegíthessék testüket a repüléshez. 
Legyenek nedves területek a kert környékén, mert sokszor a pillangók csapatosan üldögélnek a nedves földön, ásványi sókat szívogatva. 
Hagyjunk számukra éjszakai menedékhelyet, hogy átvészeljék a hideget és elbújhassanak a ragadozók elől. Erre a célra megfelelő akár egy kis kupac avar, vagy az esetleg kialakult repedések, mélyedések a falakon, a kövek között. 
Vegyszermentes környezetet biztosítsunk!
Ültessünk lepkecsalogató növényeket. A növények legyenek erős illatúak, élénk színűek, nektár dúsak. A legcélszerűbb olyan növények begyűjtése, amelyek őshonosak az adott területen.
Egynyáriak: Nebáncsvirág, Petúnia, Rézvirág, Szegfű... stb.
Évelők: Őszirózsa vagy az élénk színű bazsarózsák, különféle hagymások elsősorban nárciszok.
Fűszer- és gyógynövények: Zsálya), Levendula és nem utolsó sorban a csalán sok lepkefajnak tápnövénye és ismert gyógynövény is. 
Virágzó cserjék: Nyári orgona, Hibiszkusz, Rododendron, Azálea... stb. A mézédes illatot árasztó vadszilvafák és más gyümölcsfák szintén vonzóak lehetnek számukra.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 28)

*Zöldfonákú csücsköslepke*

*ZÖLDFONÁKÚ CSÜCSKÖSLEPKE*



Ennek a gyakori lepkének a szárnyfelszíne tompa-barna. A hímek felismerhetők az elülső szárnyukon levő ovális illatpikkelycsomóról. Mindkét ivar fonákja gyönyörű zöld. Mozgékony lepke, igen nehéz észrevenni. Fenyérektől erdőszélekig, sövényeken , réteken fordulhat elő. 
 Hernyó: Zöld, a hátán sötét csíkkal, mindkét oldalán ferdén lefutó sárga és zöld rajzolattal. Tápnövényei a sül- és a seprőzanót és más növények. 
 Elterjedés: Előfordul Európában, Észak-Afrikában és a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában. 
Latin neve: Callophrys rubi
Fesztávolság: 2,5-3,5 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 29)

*Közönséges boglárka*

*KÖZÖNSÉGES BOGLÁRKA*



Az egyik leggyakoribb európai lepke. A hímek élénk ibolyás-kékek, a nőstények barnák, szárnyszegélyük mentén narancsszínű foltokkal. Szárny fonákjuk halvány szürkésbarna, fekete, a szegély mentén narancsos foltokkal 
 Hernyó: Zöld; különböző kerepfajokat és rokonnövényeket fogyasztanak. 
 Elterjedés: Európa, Észak-Afrika és mérsékelt övi Ázsia füves területein él. 
 Latin neve: Polyommatus icarus 
Fesztávolság: 2,5-4 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 30)

*Szürkeöves szemeslepke*

*SZÜRKEÖVES SZEMESLEPKE*



 A hímeknél gyakran előfordul, hogy az elülső szárny sávja szürkésbarna borítású, a szemfoltok pedig általában kevésbé fejlettek, mint a nőstényeknél. Mindkét ivar szárny-fonákja hasonló. Az imágók nyáron repülnek. 
 Hernyó: Színe világos szürkésbarnától vörösesbarnáig változik, rajta sötétebb vonalak és sávok vannak. Tápnövénye főként a selyemperje. Évente egy nemzedéke van. 
 Elterjedés: Közép- és Dél-Európa nyílt erdőségeiben terjedt el. 
 Latin neve: Hipparchia fagi 
 Szárnyfesztávolság: 7-7,5 cm 
Megjegyzés: Hazánkban még helyenként gyakori. Nagy mérete ellenére is nehéz észrevenni! Általában fatörzseken pihen.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Augusztus 31)

*Mi a különbség?*

*





Mi a különbség a lepkék és a pillangók között?*

Lepkék rendje: Lepidoptera

Az ebbe a rendszertani csoportba tartozó élőlényeknek a magyar nyelvben három megnevezése is van: pille, lepke, pillangó. 
Magyarországon a „Lepkék rend”-jét mintegy 40 Család (Familia) alkotja. Ezekből 32 család az éjszakai lepkék (pl. bagolylepkék - Noctuidae, araszolók - Geometridae, szenderek - Sphingidae, stb.) közé tartozik, 8 pedig a nappali lepkékhez (pl. fehérlepkék - Pieridae, boglárkák - Lycaenidae, szemesek - Satyridae, stb.). 
Az éjszakai lepkéket tovább bontják, a molylepkéket (Microlepidoptera, 14 család) külön csoportként kezelik a rendszertannal foglalkozó szakemberek. 
Ha pedig már van nyelvünkben három neve is ezeknek a csinos állatkáknak, a szakemberek között is vannak, akik azt ajánlják, használjuk is ki ezt a körülményt. 
Így a molylepkéket nevezzük pilléknek, a többi éjszakai lepkét illessük a lepke névvel, és a nappali lepkék viseljék a pillangó megnevezést. Egyébiránt a nappali lepkék 8 családja között hivatalosan is van egy Pillangók (Papilionidae) megnevezésű család, illetve a Tarkalepke család (Nymphalidae) fajait, mint legfejlettebb lepkéket, főpillangóknak is hívják.

Nos, vonjuk le a következtetést! 
Az éjszakai fajokat vagy pilléknek, vagy lepkéknek hívjuk, a pillangó megnevezés egyértelműen a nappali lepkékhez kötődik. Akárhogy nevezzük is őket, szépségük, könnyed légiességük az életörömhöz, és a szabadság fogalmához kötődik.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 1)

*Nagypettyes boglárka*

*NAGYPETTYES BOGLÁRKA

*

Mindkét ivar ragyogó kék, az elülső szárnyon fekete foltokkal. A nőstények nagyobbak a hímeknél, szárnyszegélyük szélesebb. A szárnyfonák szürkésbarna, fekete foltos. Száraz réteken és általában meszes talajon fordul elő.
Hernyó: Színe sárgásfehér; először kakukkfüvön táplálkozik, majd hangyapetéket és -lárvákat eszik.
Elterjedés: Európában elterjedt, Angliából kipusztult, de a 20. század végén visszatelepítették. Előfordul Szibériában és Kínában is.
Latin neve: Maculinea arion
Fesztávolság: 3-4 cm
Védettsége: Hazánkban nem védett faj.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 2)

*FARKOS BOGLÁRKA

*

 A hímek ibolyakék szárnyának szegélye keskeny, feketés-barna. A nőstények elülső szárnyának széles szegélye és a hátsó szárny sötétbarna. A szárnyak töve kékes árnyalatú. Mindkét ivar szárny-fonákja világosbarna, fehér hullámvonalakkal és két fekete-narancsvörös szemfolttal a faroknyúlvány tövében. Virágos réteken fordul elő, de vándorláskor bárhol megjelenhet. 
 Hernyó: Világosbarna vagy sárgászöld a hátán sötét csíkkal. Tápnövényei a bükköny, a borsó, és egyéb hüvelyesek. Mezőgazdasági kártevő lehet. 
 Elterjedés: Európától-Afrikáig, Ázsiában, Ausztráliában és csendes-óceáni szigeteken él. 
 Latin neve: Lampides boeticus 
Fesztávolság: 2,5-4 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 3)

*C betűs lepke*

*C BETŰS LEPKE

*

Változékony lepke: az első generációja világosabb, élénkebb színű, mint a második. Tudományos és hétköznapi neve is a hátsó szárny fonákján lévő ,,C'' betűre utal. Különféle virágos helyeken, erdei tisztásokon, utak mellett, réteken, kertekben fordul elő. Széles körben elterjedt és gyakori lepke. 
Hernyó: Tüskés, fekete színű, narancs-barna vonalakkal és nagy fehér foltokkal a hátán. Tápnövényei a nagy csalán és a komló.
Elterjedés: Európától Észak-Afrikáig és a mérsékelt övi Ázsián át Japánig előfordul.
Latin neve: Polygonia c-album
Fesztávolság: 4,5-6 cm-ig


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Mitől színes a lepkeszárny?*




​ 
Régóta kutatják a biológusok, hogy mitől színesek a rovarok, mi adja a trópusi lepkék hihetetlen színgazdagságát. Kezdetben mindenféle színanyagokra (pigmentekre) gyanakodtak, ámde a rovarszárnyakon semmi ilyesmit nem találtak. Az elektronmikroszkóp kellett ahhoz, hogy felfedezzék: semmiféle színanyagról nincs szó, hanem a lepkeszárnyakon lévő mikroszkopikus szerkezet felelős a nem egyszer káprázatos színekért. Ahogy változik a szárny mikroszkopikus felülete, úgy módosul az erről visszaverődő fény, s így képződnek a legkülönfélébb színek. A Cambridge-i Egyetem kutatói az indonéz fecskefarkú lepke szárnyszerkezetét vették górcső – azaz elektronmikroszkóp – alá, és derítették ki az egyes színek felületi hátterét. Ennek ismeretében most először alkották meg a lepkeszárny nanotechnológiai eszközökkel elkészített miniatűr mását.
S közben rájöttek, hogy felfedezésüknek gyakorlati haszna is lehet: felhasználhatják például a bankjegyek hamisítás elleni védelmére. Még dolgozniuk kell az elképzelés valóra váltásán, de már a közeljövőben eljuthat odáig a dolog, hogy a lepke nehezen utánozható színeit a bankjegyeken, a hitelkártyákon vagy más fontos okiratokon láthatjuk viszont.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 5)

*Erdei busalepke*

*ERDEI BUSALEPKE

*

 Ezt a busalepkét könnyebb megkülönböztetni a többi európai fajtól, mert nagyméretű, és szárnyáRól hiányzik az erőteljes rajzolat.
 Hernyó: Kékeszöld, oldalán sárga csíkkal. Fűfélékkel táplálkozik.
 Elterjedés: Egész Európában, Japánban is elterjedt, ahol önálló alfaja él.
 Latin neve: Ocholodes venatus
 Fesztávolság: 2,5-3 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 6)

*Rezedalepke*

*REZEDALEPKE

*

 Elülső szárnyán látható fekete mintázata, különösen a közepén elhelyezkedő szögletes folt alapján jól megkülönböztethető a hasonló európai fajoktól. A nőstények nagyobbak a hímeknél, mintázatuk erősebb, főként a hátsó szárnyon. Ez a faj tél végétől kora őszig repül, néha a megszokott elterjedési területétől északabbra is. Virágokkal telt réteken fordul elő, de vándorláskor bárhol megtalálható. 
 Hernyó: Kikeléskor kékeszöld, a hátán és az oldalán fekete foltok és sárga csíkok vannak. Tápnövényei a rezeda, a mustár és ezek rokonai. 
 Elterjedés: Közép- és Dél-Európán keresztül a mérsékel övi Ázsiáig, Japánig megtalálható. 
 Latin neve: Pontia daplidice 
 Fesztávolság: 4-5 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 7)

*Vesszős busalepke*

*VESSZŐS BUSALEPKE

*

 Hátulsó szárnya zöldessárga a fonákán levő ezüstös csíkoktól. Élénksárga javarészt a szárnyfelszíne. Gyakran megfigyelhetők, amikor napoznak, illetve táplálkoznak. Meszes, esetleg homokos talajú száraz réteken fordul elő. Az egyik leggyakoribb busalepkefaj. 
 Hernyó: Szürkés alapszínű, egy feketés csíkkal a teste alsó részén, amely hosszában fut végig. Tápnövénye a csenkeszfajok és a perjék. 
 Elterjedés: Skandinávia északi részétől egészen Dél-Olaszországig, nyugaton Dél-Spanyolországig, Keleten a Balkán-félszigetig. 
 Latin neve: Hesperia comma 
 Szárnyfesztávolság: 2,5-3 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Atlaszlepke*





​ Régóta kerestem már ennek az óriás lepkefajnak a nevét, és a tudnivalókat róla. 
Végre ráakadtam. *Atlaszlepkének hívják*.
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->Latin nevén: _Attacus atlas_ a világ egyik legnagyobb méretű lepkéje. A nőstények még a hímeknél is nagyobbak és súlyosabbak, szárnyuk fesztávolsága elérheti akár a 30 centimétert is.
Nagy számban megtalálható Délkelet-Ázsia trópusi esőerdőiben, és Dél-Kínában, de Thaiföldön, Indonéziában és Indiában is fellelhető. Indiában az atlaszlepkéket a selymükért tenyésztik. Ellentétben a selyemhernyó-mollyal, az atlaszlepke selyme törött szálakban választódik ki. Ennek a barna gyapjúszerű selyemnek nagyobb a tartóssága, mint a selyemhernyó selymének, ez az ún. fagara.
A nőstény atlaszlepke, ha magához szeretne csalogatni egy hímet, egy sajátos kémiai anyagot, feromont bocsát ki magából. Más állatok nem képesek érzékelni ezt, csak a hím atlaszlepkének van olyan szerve, amely fel tudja fogni ezeket a jeleket. Nagyméretű, pehellyel borított antennái nagyon érzékenyek. Akár 10 000 receptor is lehet rajtuk. Különleges érzékelőik segítségével a másfél kilométer távolságra levő nőstény lepke által adott jelet is képesek érzékelni.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Fekete szemeslepke*

*FEKETE SZEMESLEPKE*


 A hím lepkék kisebbek és sötétebbek mint a nőstények, szemfoltjaik is apróbbak. A szárny fonákja világosabb, mint a felszíne, a hátsó szárnyon néha szürke sáv látható. Az imágók kora tavasztól ősz elejéig repülnek. 
 Hernyó: Színe piszkosfehér, sötét rajzolattal és két feketés-barna csíkkal, ami a villás farokig nyúlik. Különféle füveket eszik, főként kékperjét. 
 Elterjedés: Közép- és Dél-Európában él, a mérsékelt övi Ázsián keresztül Japánig fordul elő nyíltabb erdőkben, füves lejtőkön. 
 Latin neve: Minois dryas 
 Fesztávolság: 5-7 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 10)

*Nagy rókalepke*

*NAGY RÓKALEPKE

*

Ez a faj nagyobb termetű a kis rókalepkétől, szőrös és a szárny elülső szegélye nem fehér. A szárnyfonákon többféle barna árnyalatú mintázat, a szegély mentén jellemző palaszürke sáv van.
Hernyó: A lárva narancs-barna tüskés, alapszíne fekete, finom fehér szemcsézettel. A narancssárga sáv kiterjed a hátáról az oldalára is. Különféle lombhullató fák leveleit eszi. 
Elterjedés: Európa-szerte, de megtalálható Észak-Afrikában és a Himalájában is.
Latin neve: Nymphalis polychloros
Hosszúság: 5-6 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 11)

*Pókhálós lepke*

*PÓKHÁLÓS LEPKE

*

E faj érdekes jellegzetessége, hogy a tavaszi és a nyári nemzedék megjelenése eltérő (évszakos kétalakúság vagy szezondimorfizmus). A tavaszi alak színe narancssárga, fekete rajzolattal, a nyári pedig sötét csokoládébarna, fehér sávokkal. A sötét szárnyfonákon sárgásfehér vonalakból álló hálószerű mintázat látható. Erdők szélén, parlagokon fordul elő. 
 Hernyó: A fekete, szőrös lárva tápnövénye a nagy csalán. 
 Elterjedés: Egész Európában és mérsékelt övi Ázsiában elterjedt. 
 Latin neve: Araschnia levana 
Fesztávolság: 3-4 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 12)

*Selyemlepke*





​ 
Most essen szó egy olyan lepkefajról, melyet évszázadok óta tenyészt az ember, de nem a szépségéért: a *SELYEMLEPKÉRŐL *(Bombyx mori). 
E lepkefaj vadon élő őse már nem található meg a szabad természetben, csak háziasított fajként létezik. A kifejlett selyemlepkéknek két pár szárnya van. Szárnyfesztávolságuk 10 cm, a hernyó hossza 8.5 cm. A hernyónak rágószájszerve van, a kifejlett lepke szájszerve azonban csökevényes. A lepke fehér, vagy drapp színű, nagyon halvány vonalakkal mintázva. Tápláléka az eperfa leveléből áll. A kifejlett állat 3-5 napig, a hernyók pedig 4-6 hétig élnek. 
A lepkéknek a gubóból való kibújást követően rögtön párosodniuk kell. A nőstény erős szagjelekkel csalogatja a hímet, amely legyezőszerűen megnagyobbodott csápjával érzékeli az üzenetet. A nőstény egy levélen helyezi el maximum 500 petéjét, ezt követően hamarosan elpusztul. A lárvák kibújáskor feketék és szőrösek; kelésük időpontja a környezet hőmérsékletétől függ. A hernyó fejlődése során többször is vedlik, végül fehér színű és csupasz testű lesz. Hat hétig táplálkozik, majd a növény szárán selyemgubót sző maga köré, amelyben bebábozódik. A bebábozódás és a lepke előbújása között 2-3 hét telik el. A gubó egyetlen selyemfonálból áll, melynek hossza a 3 kilométert is elérheti.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 13)

*Répalepke*

*RÉPALEPKE*



 Jól ismert, gyakori, elterjedt faj, külseje eléggé jellegtelen. Kis termetű, egyszerű szárnyrajzolatú lepke. A nőstény elülső szárnya sárgás, rajta két fekete pötty van, a hímekén csak egy, sőt néha még az is kihalványodott vagy hiányzik. Szántóföldeken, ahol keresztesvirágú növényeket vetettek el és természetesen kertekben is, tavasztól őszig megtalálható. 
 Hernyó: Sárgászöld. Termesztett és vadon növő káposztaféléken, valamint más keresztesvirágúakon él. 
 Elterjedés: Egész Európában és a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában elterjedt, Japánig. Ausztráliában és Észak-Amerikában szintén előfordul. 
 Latin neve: Pieris rapae 
Fesztávolság: 4,5-5,5 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 14)

*Nagyszemes boglárka*

*NAGYSZEMES BOGLÁRKA*



 A nőstények a hímektől eltérően sötétbarnák, a szárny tövénél néha kék behintéssel. Megkülönböztető bélyegük, hogy a szárnytő a fonákon zöldeskék. Réteken és bozótosokban fordul elő.
 Hernyó: Zöld vagy barna, hátán és oldalán fekete csíkok futnak végig. Csüdfüvet és zanótot eszik.
 Elterjedés: Előfordul Dél- és Közép-Európában, a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában.
 Latin neve: Glaucopsyche alexis
Fesztávolság: 2,5-4 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 15)

*Közönséges gyöngyházlepke*

*KÖZÖNSÉGES GYÖNGYHÁZLEPKE

*

 Az európai gyöngyházlepkék legjellegzetesebb képviselője. Kihegyezett elülső szárnya és háromszög alakú hátsó szárnya van. Mindkét ivar szárnyfelszíne rókavörös, fekete pöttyökkel. A fonákon ezüst mintázat van. Száraz füves, virágos réteken kerülhet a szemünk elé. 
 Hernyó: Fekete, fehér foltos, hátán kettő fehér sáv és barna áltüskék vannak. Tápnövénye az ibolya. 
 Elterjedés: Európa déli részén és Észak-Afrikában terjedt el, észak felé vándorol. Előfordul a mérsékelt övi Ázsián keresztül Nyugat-Kínáig. 
 Latin neve: Argynnis lathonia 
Fesztávolság: 4-4,5 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 17)

*Azúrlepkék (Morphidae)*

[FONT=&quot]





[/FONT]
Az *Azúrlepkék* vagy "morfók" a legközismertebb trópusi lepkék. Valamennyi faj Amerika trópusi vidékein honos, ők a trópusi erdők leghíresebb és legfeltűnőbb lakói. Szárnyuk tündöklő színe az idő múlásával sem fakul, mert a pikkelyek színüket és fényüket nem festéktől, hanem fizikai szerkezetüktől kapja. Nem minden fajnak sajátsága azonban ez a fémes csillogású kék szín: vannak zöldesfehér és barnásrózsaszínű fajok is. Sok olyan faj is van, amelynek csak a hímje csillogó kék, és a nőstény csak szerényebb színeket visel. Többnyire nagytermetű lepkék, a legkisebb faj (Morpho rhodopteron) szárnyának fesztávolsága 7-8 cm, a legnagyobb (Morpho hecuba) elérhet akár 20 cm-t is. A morfók kimondottan nappali állatok, csak a nap legmelegebb időszakéban, a dél körüli órákban aktívak. Életmódjuk változatos: sok faj erdőkben, erdőszegélyeken, a lombkorona szintjében él, mások az erdők aljnövényzetében, ismét mások az emberi települések környékét keresik fel. A lepkék nagyon kedvelik a hullott, erjedő gyümölcsöt; ezzel édesgetik le őket a földre. Az azúrlepkék petéi nagyok: 2 mm átmérőjűek is vannak közöttük. Hernyóik feltűnő színezetűek: ragyogó zöld, kék vagy vörös szőrbóbitát hordanak, és sok faj hernyójának színes farokvillája is van. Feltűnő tarkaságuk ellenére az azúrlepkék hernyóit alig ismerik, mert a hernyók leginkább a fák lombkoronájáig felkapaszkodó liánokon élnek. Leggyakrabban a pillangósvirágú növényekkel táplálkoznak. A báboknak kiemelkedő szárnytokjuk és kis fejdudoraik vannak. A bábnyugalom mindössze 3-4 hétig tart.[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 18)

*Zöldes gyöngyházlepke*

*ZÖLDES GYÖNGYHÁZLEPKE

*

 Ennek a lepkének a szárnyfelszíne számos más fajéhoz hasonlít, de a fonákját nem lehet összetéveszteni, mert az elülső szárnyon gyönyörű piros folt van.
 Hernyó: Tüskés; alapszíne fekete, narancssárga csíkokkal. Éjjel táplálkozik az ibolyán.
 Elterjedés: Európa déli és keleti részein, Észak-Afrikában, Iránban és Pakisztánban fordul elő.
 Latin neve: Pandoriana pandora
Fesztávolság: 6-8 cm
 Megjegyzés: Széles körben elterjedt, de néhol nagyon ritka, helyenként viszont vannak kisebb populációi.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Szőlőszender*

*SZŐLŐSZENDER *(éjszakai lepke)*

*

 Elülső szárnya zöldesbarna, szegélye fakó rózsaszín; hátsó szárnya sötét rózsaszínű. A szárnyak fonákja nagyrészt élénk rózsaszínű.
 Hernyó: Nagy, zöld vagy szürkésbarna színű, feje mögött kiemelkedő hamis szemfolt látható. Tápnövénye a füzike a galaj és a szőlőfélék.
 Elterjedés: Európa-szerte és a mérsékelt övi Ázsián keresztül Japánig terjed.
 Latin neve: Deilephila elpenor
 Fesztávolság: 5,5-6 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 20)

*Fagyalszender*

*FAGYALSZENDER *(éjszakai lepke)



 Elülső szárnyain nagyon jellegzetes sötétbarnák, rajta világos szürkésbarna borítás és finom csíkozás van. A hátsó szárnyak világosak, halvány rózsaszínűek fekete sávokkal. A test sötét rózsaszínű, fekete keresztsávos, hosszanti középvonalában világosbarna sáv fut végig. A két ivar hasonló. 
 Hernyó: A kövér lárva élénk sárgászöld színű, oldalán feltűnő, ferde rózsaszín csíkok futnak. Farki végen fényes fekete, hegyes, potrohvégi nyúlványt visel. Tápnövényei a fagyal és az orgona. 
 Elterjedés: Európában és a mérsékelt övi Ázsián keresztül Kínáig szélesen terjed, gyakori lepke. 
 Latin neve: Sphinx ligustri 
 Fesztávolság: 8-11 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Halálfejes lepke*

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​
A *halálfejes lepke* _(Acherontia atropos)_ a szenderfélék családjához tartozó faj. Afrikától északra a Shetland-szigetekig, nyugaton az Azori-szigetekig és keleten Irán északi részéig fordul elő. Vándorlása során átrepül az Alpokon. A halálfejes lepke gyors éjjeli rovar.
Szárnyfesztávolsága 12,5 centiméter. A lepke teste nagy és erős, hátsó része szőrös és lekerekített. A hím kisebb a nősténynél, ettől eltekintve hasonlóak. A lábakon jól kivehető karmok biztos fogódzást nyújtanak a leveleken. Az elülső szárny feketén erezett és barna; okkersárgás, fénylő foltok és szalagok tarkítják. Sárga hátsó szárnya feketén csíkozott. Potroha szintén sárga-fekete csíkos. A sárgás halálfejrajzolat a tor felső részén helyezkedik el.
A hernyó tápláléka burgonyafélék és csucsorfélék. A lepke nektárral, növényi nedvekkel és mézzel táplálkozik. A mézet a méhektől lopja. Az imágó 2-3 hónapig él. Május-júniusban és szeptember-októberben repül.
A parányi, zöld petéket a lepke egyesével rakja a csucsorfélék leveleire. Európában 5-6 hónap kell a petéből való kibújáshoz, viszont Afrikában évente 2-3 peterakás is lehetséges. A hernyó gyönyörű színezetű, 12,5 centiméter hosszú. A hernyótest végén lévő sarkantyú az ellenség elijesztésére szolgál. Ha megérintik, ciripelő, kattogó hangot hallat. A báb barnás-fekete vagy fénylő vörösesbarna; érintésre ciripelő hangot ad. A telet a föld alatt tölti.
[FONT=&quot]Halálfejes mintázata és éjjeli volta miatt sok babona vonja körül. Megjelenését rossz előjelnek tartják. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 22)

*Közönséges medvelepke*

*KÖZÖNSÉGES MEDVELEPKE* (éjszakai lepke)



 Ezt a szép lepkét jellegzetes barna-fehér mintájú elülső szárnya és vörös, kékesfekete foltos hátsó szárnya miatt nehéz mással összetéveszteni. Ritkán előfordulnak sárga alakok is.
 Hernyó: Fekete, bundás hernyójának alsó szőrei és az első szelvénye rozsdabarna. Tápnövénye sokféle lágyszárú növény és lombhullató cserje lehet.
 Elterjedés: Európa, a mérsékelt öv Ázsia és Japán. Kanadában és az USA északi részén ritkább.
 Latin neve: Arctia caja
 Fesztávolság: 5-7,5 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 23)

*Nagy tölgyfaaraszoló*

*NAGY TÖLGYFAARASZOLÓ *(éjszakai lepke)
* 
*

Ez a mutatós, nagyméretű lepke nagyon változatos színű.
 Hernyó: Barnás színű, hátán szürkésbarna duzzanatok vannak, melyek miatt ágacskára emlékeztet. A tölgyek levelein táplálkozik.
 Elterjedés: Európában, a mérsékelt övi Ázsiában és Japánban fordul elő.
 Latin neve: Boarmia roboraria
Fesztávolság: 6-7 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 24)

*Kacsafarkú szender*

*KACSAFARKÚ SZENDER *(éjszakai lepke)
* 
*

 Zömök, kis termetű lepke. Elülső szárnyai sötétbarnák, rajta fekete vonalak futnak keresztbe. A két ivar hasonló. Ezt a lepkét a laikusok néha kolibrinek nézik, amikor virágok előtt lebeg, kinyújtott nyelvével nektárt szívogatva.
 Hernyó: Zöld vagy barna, farki szarvacskája pedig kék. Tápnövénye a galaj.
 Elterjedés: Európa déli részen és Észak-Afrikában fordul elő, Ázsiában Japánig terjed.
 Latin neve: Macroglossum stellatarum
Fesztávolság: 4-5 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 25)

*Hawaii kétéltű lepkék*

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​
A rovarvilágban egyedinek számító, különleges lepkéket fedeztek fel a Hawaii-szigeteken, amelyek vízi környezetben és szárazon egyaránt képesek kifejlődni. Több olyan rovarfaj is van, amely vízben él, de rövid időre kibírja szárazon is vagy éppen fordítva. A _Hyposmocoma_ nembe tartozó néhány molylepke hernyója azonban mindkét közeghez jól alkalmazkodott. Huzamosabb ideig bírják szárazon és vízen is, és mindkét környezetben képesek a teljes kifejlődésre. Az új fajokat felfedező kutatók azt is megállapították, hogy a kétéltű életmód legalább háromszor, egymástól függetlenül, párhuzamos evolúcióval alakult ki szigorúan szárazföldön élő fajokból. A Hawaii-szigetek Földünk egyik legizoláltabb szigetcsoportja, ahol több különleges evolúciós megoldás is kialakult, főleg az ízeltlábúak körében. Az összesen körülbelül 150 ezer fajt számláló lepkék rendjének mindössze fél százaléka él vízben életének bizonyos fázisában, s képes közvetlenül a vízből lélegezni, ám ezek a fajok képtelenek a szárazföldi környezetben kifejlődni. Az újonnan felfedezett fajok nemcsak táplálkozni képesek a vízben vagy azon kívül is, de bábozódni is. A trópusi környezethez alkalmazkodva a szélsőséges, napokig tartó áradásokat is elviselik, ugyanis selyemszálakkal lekötözik magukat. Nem rendelkeznek kopoltyúkkal vagy más, vízi rovaroknál megszokott légzőszervvel, ehelyett diffúzióval lélegeznek a hasi oldal speciális kültakaróján keresztül. Valószínűleg a direkt diffúzió miatt csak oldott oxigénben gazdag, gyors folyású patakokban fordulnak elő, állóvízben hamar elpusztulnak. A tündérmolyok közé tartozó, szigetekre nézve endemikus (bennszülött) _Hyposmocoma_ körülbelül 350 fajt számlál, amelyek túlnyomó többsége kizárólag szárazföldön él. A kutatók 89 faj genetikai vizsgálatával elkészítették a csoport evolúciós törzsfáját, hogy rájöjjenek, mikor és hogyan jelenhettek meg a kétéltű lepkék. Megállapították, hogy a tulajdonság egymástól függetlenül három leszármazási ágon is megjelent. A három ág vízben élő lárvái különböző alakú házakat építenek maguknak (a nálunk gyakori tegzesekhez hasonlóan), az egyik csoporté kúp, a másiké kürt, a harmadiké pedig tekercs alakú. A szakemberek becslései szerint az első kétéltű hernyók körülbelül 6 millió évvel ezelőtt jelenhettek meg.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Nagy gyökérrágólepke*

*NAGY GYÖKÉRRÁGÓLEPKE *(éjszakai lepke)



 Az ezüstfehér hímek szellemekként repülnek szürkületkor a növényzet fölött. Az északi forma hímjeinek szárnyán barna mintázat van. A nőstények általában nagyobbak, világossárga elülső szárnyukon rózsaszín vagy rózsás-barna mintázat van.
 Hernyó: Színe sárgásfehér, apró sötétbarna foltokkal. Fűfélék és más növények gyökerein él, néha gazdasági kártevő.
 Elterjedés: Európában, a Brit szigeteken és Ázsiában is elterjedt.
 Latin neve: Hepialus humuli
 Fesztávolsága 4,5-6 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 27)

*Ormányos karcsúbagoly lepke*

*ORMÁNYOS KARCSÚBAGOLY *(éjszakai lepke)



 Ajaktapogatói hosszan a fej elé nyúlnak, erre a sajátságra utal a lepke neve. Az elülső szárnyak barnák, jellegzetesen csúcsosak. A nagy, kerek hátsó szárnyak szürkésbarnák. A két ivar megjelenése azonos.
 Hernyó: A hosszú, karcsú lárva zöld, sárga gyűrűkkel. Hátán és oldalán világos vonalak futnak. A tápnövénye a csalán.
 Elterjedés: Európa- és Ázsia-szerte megtalálható, ahol tápnövénye él.
 Latin neve: Hypena proboscidalis
Fesztávolság: 4-4,5 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 28)

*Fémes medvelepke*

*FÉMES MEDVELEPKE *(éjszakai lepke)



 Zöldesfekete elülső szárnyain sárgásfehér foltok vannak, melyek néha igen aprók.
 Hernyó: Színe fekete, szőrpamacsai szürkék és feketék. Hátán és oldalán szakadozott sárgás sáv fut végig. Tápnövénye a fekete nadálytő, a lórom és más növények.
 Elterjedés: Európa szerte megtalálható, keletre a mérsékelt övi Ázsiáig megtalálható.
 Latin neve: Callimorpha dominula
Fesztávolság: 4,5-5,5 cm


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 29)

*Anker téliaraszoló (védett)*




​
*ANKER TÉLIARASZOLÓ *(Erannis Ankeraria)

*Hazánk fokozottan védett lepkefaja, eszmei értéke: 100.000,-Ft.*
Március elején fordul elő molyhos-tölgyesek tisztásain. Csak Dél- és Közép-Európában honos.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Szeptember 30)

*Díszes csuklyásbagoly (védett)*




​*
DÍSZES CSUKLYÁSBAGOLY*(Cucullia Formosa)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Fokozottan védett lepkefaj, eszmei értéke: 100.000,-Ft*
Augusztusban és szeptemberben repül. A hernyók a sziklai üröm virágjával táplálkoznak. Báb alakban telelnek át, akár több évig is elfekszenek. Dél-Európában és hazánkban él.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 1)

*Metelka medvelepke (védett)*




​*
METELKA MEDVELEPKE *_(Rhyparioides metelkanus)

_<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *A Nyírségben található. Eszmei értéke: 100.000,-Ft *
Mocsaras helyeken júniusban repül. Hernyója mocsári gólyahíren és mocsári kutyatejen él.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 2)

*Villányi télibagoly (védett)*




​*
VILLÁNYI TÉLIBAGOLY *(Polymixis rufocincta)
​*Hazánk fokozottan védett lepkefaja, eszmei értéke: 100.000,-Ft.
*Dél- és Délkelet-Európában él. Hernyója a habszegfű fajokkal táplálkozik.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 3)

*Zefír (fóti) boglárka(védett)*




​*
ZEFIR (FÓTI) BOGLÁRKA* (Plebejus Sephirus)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Fokozottan védett faj. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft.* 
A fóti boglárkalepke, korábbi nevén zefír plebejus boglárka a boglárkalepke-félék családjába tartozó nappali lepkefaj. Ezt a fajt Magyarország területén először a Fóti-Somlyón találták meg 1944-ben. Ez a ritka boglárkalepkefaj egy a jégkorszak óta fennmaradt maradványfaj, melynek megóvása csak életmódjának ismeretében lehetséges. Ezért igen fontos a hernyójának kizárólagos táplálékául szolgáló növény, a szártalan csüdfű megóvása. Ezt a növényt a lepke hernyója nem csak fogyasztja, hanem petéit a csüdfű tövébe rakja. A hernyók fejlődését hangyák segítik. A hernyó egy speciális váladékot termel, amely biztosítja a bolyba történő beilleszkedést. A Zefír-boglárka lárvája és a hangyafajok közötti kapcsolat még mindig kutatás tárgya. Hivatalos magyar neve napjainkra megváltozott, így inkább az eredeti név vált elfogadottá (Zefír-boglárka). Ma már tudjuk, hogy homokos, löszös talajon az országban többfelé előfordul. A Zefír-boglárka sokáig csak a Somlyó-hegyről volt ismert, ezért is nevezték hosszú ideig fóti boglárkának. A legutóbbi évek kutatásai igazolták, hogy Sződligeten, a Szentendrei-szigeten, a tokaji Nagy-Kopasz-hegyen,az ország északi megyéiben is él több populációja.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 4)

*Ezüstsávos szénalepke (védett)*





​*
EZÜSTSÁVOS SZÉNALEPKE *(Coenonympha oedippus)

*Fokozottan védett faj. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft.* 
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->Hátulsó szárnyának fonákján nincsen fehér folt vagy szalag. A szárnyuk felszíne rajzolatlan, sötét, rozsdabarna, a nőstény a hímnél halványabb, sárgás árnyalatú, hátulsó szárnyán a fonák rajzolata némileg áttetszik. Mindkét ivar fonákja bronzbarna, a nőstényé egy árnyalattal világosabb. A hím elülső szárnyának fonákján vagy teljesen hiányoznak a szemfoltok, vagy csak 1-<wbr>2 van meg, a nőstényén 3-<wbr>4 van. Mindkét ivar hátulsó szárnyán 5-<wbr>6 szemfolt látható. A foltsor nem ívelt, hanem a csúcsban, derékszögben megtörik. A foltok mögött az alapszín világosabb, főként a hátulsó szárnyon. A hernyó világoszöld, hátán világos vonal, oldalán sötét sáv van, feje sötét olajzöld. Tápnövényei, a perje fajok és fűfélék. Repülési ideje, június-július.  Méret: 34-<wbr>38 mm.
Általános elterjedés: Közép-<wbr>Európa és Ázsia láprétjein 
fordul elő.
Magyarországi elterjedés: csak az Ócsa melletti lápréten, illetve Dél-<wbr>Hanság egyes pontjain (Csorna) él.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 6)

*Csíkos boglárka (védett)*




​*
CSÍKOS BOGLÁRKA *(Polyommatus damon) 

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Fokozottan védett lepkefaj. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft*. 
Fonákja alapján, amelyen egy szembetűnő fehér sáv fut és amelyen nincsen narancssárga folt, könnyen elkülöníthetjük a rokon fajoktól. A nőstény fölül barna (nagyon ritkán van rajta kék behintés), alul kávészínű, s rajzolata a híméhez hasonló. Hernyójának a tápnövénye a baltacím. Dél- és Közép-Európában él.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 7)

*Magyar csuklyásbagoly lepke (védett)*






​
*MAGYAR CSUKLYÁSBAGOLY *(Cucullia Mixta)

*Fokozottan védett. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft.*
Az országban eddig csak a Budai-hegységben és a Vértesben észlelték. Meleg és száraz dolomit-sziklagyepek és pusztafüves lejtőkön, májusban és júniusban repül. Hernyója aranyfürtön (Aster linosyris) táplálkozik. Olaszországban, Magyarországon, Romániában és Bulgáriában él.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 8)

*Füstös ősziaraszoló (védett)*

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]*FÜSTÖS ŐSZIARASZOLÓ *(Lignioptera fumidaria)[/FONT]

*Fokozottan védett. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft.* 
Csak novemberben repül. Alsó-Ausztriában, Magyarországon és Oroszország nyugati részének déli területein fordul elő. Magyarországon eddig csak a középhegységek nyugati részének néhány pontján, illetve Budapest környékén észlelték.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 9)

*Budai szakállasmoly (védett)*

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]*BUDAI SZAKÁLLASMOLY*(Glyphipterix loricatella)[/FONT]

*Fokozottan védett. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft.* 
Hazánkban fedezték fel. Nyáron repül. Magyarországon, Szerbiában és Albániában terjedt el.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 10)

*Sztyepplepke (védett)*

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]*SZTYEPPLEPKE *(Catopta thrips)[/FONT]

*Fokozottan védett faj. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft. *
 Hernyója ürömféléken (Artemisia) táplálkozik. Magyarországon, Ukrajnában és Romániában él.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 12)

*Csüngő araszoló (védett)*

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]*CSÜNGŐ ARASZOLÓ*([/FONT]<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->Phyllometra culminaria[FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*Fokozottan védett. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft.* 
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> A hazai fauna kiemelt természetvédelmi jelentőségű tagja. A faj kiemelt hazai természetvédelmi prioritást kell élvezzen. Csak Magyarországon él.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 13)

*Nagyfoltú bagoly (védett)*

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​
*NAGYFOLTÚ BAGOLY* (Oxytrypia orbiculosa)

*Fokozottan védett. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft. *
Szeptemberben repül. Hernyója írisz fajokon (Iris) táplálkozik. Nyugat- és Délkelet-Európában él.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 15)

*Keleti lápibagoly (védett)*

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​
*KELETI LÁPIBAGOLY* (Arytrura musculus)

*Fokozottan védett. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft. * 
Júliusban repül. Hernyója fűzféléken (Salix) táplálkozik. Középkelet-Európában: Magyarországon, Romániában és Ukrajnában él.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 16)

*Magyar őszifésűsbagoly*




​*
MAGYAR ŐSZIFÉSŰSBAGOLY* (Asteroscopus syriacus)

*Fokozottan védett. Eszmei értéke: 100 000 Ft. * 
Októberben és novemberben repül. Hernyója kőrisfélékkel (Fraxinus) táplálkozik. Közép- és Dél-Európában él.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 17)

*Pávaszemes szövőlepke*

*A legnagyobb pávaszemes szövőlepke*

 A pávaszemes szövők családjának legnagyobb termetű példányai Dél-kelet-Ázsiában élnek, közöttük is a legnagyobb az Új-Guineában honos Coscinocera hercules nősténye, amely szárnyaival képes eltakarni egy szabvány A/4-es méretű papírlapot.
Testük szárnyfelületük nagyságához képest feltűnően kicsi, de erőteljes. A szárnyakon nagy, áttetsző magvú "szemfolt" található. Csápja fésűs. Nyelvük fejletlen, lepke alakban már nem táplálkoznak.
Hernyói vastagok, viszonylag rövidek. Jellegzetes bibircseket, sörtézett kinövéseket viselnek.<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Keményre szőtt falú selyemgubóban bábozódik. A lepkék röpte erőteljes, csapongó, éjszaka aktív.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 18)

*Bogáncslepke*





[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​A *BOGÁNCSLEPKE* (Vanessa cardui) a tarkalepke félék családjához tartozó faj, az Atalanta-lepkéhez hasonlóan a vándorlepkékhez tartozik. Dél-Amerika kivételével az egész világon megtalálható. Egész Európában honos, de csak a Mediterráneumban tud áttelelni, de délfelé vonuló példányainak egy része elpusztul. A veszteséget szaporaságával pótolja. Az Alpoktól északra fekvő területekre évről évre újra bevándorol. Olykor hatalmas rajokban vonul messze észak felé. Európa egyik leggyakoribb lepkefaja. A különböző években eltérő mennyiségben lép fel a csalánban bővelkedő területeken.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 19)

*Afrikai citromlepke*

*AFRIKAI CITROMLEPKE* (Catopsilia florella)

<STYLE> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </STYLE>Hossza: Szárnyfesztávolsága 50-65 mm.
Elterjedése: Egyiptom, India, Kína és a Kanári-szigetek.
Élőhelye: Nyílt ligeterdőkben él, de vándorlása során mindenütt előfordulhat.
Étrendje: A hernyó pillangós virágú növényeket fogyaszt.
Megjegyzés: Számos színváltozatát leírták. A hímek között leggyakoribb szín a zöldes árnyalatú fehér, a nőstények általában sárgás színűek.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 19)

*Lepkevándorlás*







​
A madarak vonulása közismert jelenség, de a rovarok vándorlásáról szóló történeteket csak a közelmúltban fogadták el hiteles állításoknak. 
Az afrikai citromlepkék (Catopsilia florella) minden évben vándorolnak, néha óriási rajokba tömörülve vonulnak, de az egyedszámuk hirtelen növekedését kiváltó okok még nem ismertek. 
A káposztalepkék (Pieris brassicae) néha hatalmas csapatokban, kanyargós röptű vándorlásba kezdenek, átszelik a La Manche csatornát. Egy alkalommal egy óriási káposztalepke-felhő egy krikett-pálya felett gomolygott, s a napot elsötétítő lepkeraj miatt abba kellett hagyni a játékot. Számos európai lepkefaj a tavasz beköszöntével a melegebb délről északabbra fekvő területekre vándorol. Amerika egyik legismertebb és nagy hírnévnek örvendő vándorlepkéje a királylepke. A rekordteljesítmény mégis az afrikai citromlepke nevéhez fűződik. Egy híres rovarkutató megfigyelte a hömpölygő fellegek módjára vonuló citromlepkéket, amint éppen a háza felett repültek. A vándorló lepkerajnak több mint három hónapjába került, amíg az elsőtől az utolsóig átrepült egy megadott pont felett.
A lepkék és más rovarok többmilliós rajokat alkothatnak. Az Afrikában élő erdei pillangók hatalmas tömegekben lepik el az erdei utakat, még az autókat is megállásra kényszerítik, mert a gépkocsik hűtőrácsán fennakadnak a lepkék, és a hűtővíz felforr.
A lepkék és más rovarok vándorlása a ritka kivételtől eltekintve mindig egyirányú. Az európai vándorlepkék, amelyek tavasszal és nyáron északra repülnek, ősszel már nem térnek vissza, többségük a telet nem éli túl, azonban már van bizonyíték arra, hogy ősszel - ha kis számban is - megfigyelhető egy délre irányuló vándorlás.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 22)

*Alexandria királynője (védett)*

Számos lepkefaj felejthetetlen és megkapó látványt nyújt, de kevés olyan hatalmas méretű és pompás színezetű faj van közöttük, mint a paradicsomlepkék. Az egyik legkülönlegesebb, rendkívül feltűnő színű nappali lepke az Alexandria királynője pillangó (Ornithoptera alexandrae) hímje. A nőstény a hímhez képest meglehetősen fakó. A paradicsomlepkék Malaysiában, Indonéziában, Pápua Új-Guineában és Ausztrália északi részén fordulnak elő. A rovargyűjtők minden pénzt megadnak, hogy szerezhessenek egy régóta áhított példányt a lepkegyűjteményükbe. Régen a gyűjtők puskával vadásztak ezekre az óriáspillangókra! A sörétet finom por helyettesítette. Az Alexandria királynője pillangó első példányát is így fogták. Értéke elképesztően magas. 
Az Alexandria királynője ma már nagyon ritka Új-Guineában. 1966 óta a törvény szigorúan védi, csak különleges engedéllyel lehet begyűjteni egy-egy példányt. Sajnos a pillangó természetes élőhelyére nem fordítottak elég figyelmet, az erdőket kivágták, a földeket művelés alá vonták, mert szükség volt az új mezőgazdasági területekre. 
Később a pillangó védelmére újabb kísérletet tettek, mégpedig úgy, hogy a gyűjtők és a helyi farmerek érdekeit egyaránt szem előtt tartották. A farmereket arra ösztönözték, hogy termesszenek olyan növényeket, amelyeken megélnek a pillangók. Ilyen módon a gazdák a "lepketenyészetből" megfelelő haszonra tehetnek szert, és ezzel a vadon élő lepkeállomány is biztonságba került, mert a gyűjtők a "házi" lepkék közül választhatják ki a gyűjteményükből még hiányzó példányt. A tenyésztés ösztönzésén keresztül a lepkék védelme sokkal hatékonyabbá vált, így ezzel a frappáns gyakorlati megoldással fenntartható az állomány.

 Jellemzők: 
Mérete: Szárnyfesztávolsága 170-280 mm.
Elterjedése: Új-Guinea.
Élőhelye: Trópusi őserdők szélén él. Általában 15-30 m magasan repül.
Étrendje: A hernyók a farkasalmaféléken (Aristolochia) táplálkoznak, a lepkék nektárt fogyasztanak.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 23)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Madagaszkár*

*HOLD LEPKE *(Argema mittrei)

A Comet lepkék egyik legszebbje a Madagaszkár belsejében élő hatalmas Hold lepke, melynek hosszú vörös farka jellegzetesen megkülönbözteti más fajoktól. A hím hatalmas "antennákkal" rendelkezik, hogy megérezze a nőstény feromonját, és könnyebben rátaláljon.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 24)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Közép-Amerika*

*NARANCS TIGRIS LEPKE *(Dryadula phaetusa)

Ez a díszes trópusi lepkefaj csak Közép-Amerikában honos. Hernyója is színpompás, akárcsak a kifejlett pillangó. Szőlőfélékkel és Ibolyával táplálkozik. Tudja, mi a jó


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 26)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Tanzánia*

*TANZÁNIAI DIADÉM *(Hypolimnas antevorta)

Ez az endemikus, (csak egy kisebb tájegységen található) hatalmas lepkefaj rokonságban áll az amerikai Vörös Admirálisnak nevezett lepkével, csak színében tér el. Tanzánia keleti részén, az Arc-hegységben található példányait veszélyezteti az erdők pusztítása.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 27)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Afrika*

*MOCKER SWALLOWTAIL *(Papilio Dardanus) lefordítva: *Gúnyolódó** Fecskefarkú** 

*A nevéhez hűen, valóban gúnyolódik a külvilággal, hiszen felül rikítóan, szellem-fehér, de ha összezárja a szárnyait, olyan lesz, mint egy száraz levél, és az ellenségei sem tudják megkülönböztetni tőle. A hernyó is erre törekszik, amikor zöld levélen csücsülve teljesen hasonlatos színben pompázik.


----------



## GJodie (2011 Október 28)

*Nagy színjátszólepke*




​
A *NAGY SZÍNJÁTSZÓLEPKE* (Apatura iris) Nagy-Britannia déli részétől és Észak-Spanyolországtól kezdve szinte egész Európában, valamint a mérsékelt égövben fekvő ázsiai területektől keletre, Kínáig előfordul. A lepke előnyben részesíti a ritkás ártéri erdőket és a kevert lomberdőket.
Szárnyfesztávolsága 55-65 milliméter. A két pár pikkelyes szárny szorosan egymás mögött helyezkedik el. Nyugalmi állapotban a lepke függőlegesen a teste felett tartja őket. A hímnél nem színanyag eredményezi a kékeslila csillogást, hanem a kék fény visszaverődése, valamint a pikkelyek alatt található kicsiny légkamrák is. Ezért ez a csillogás csak meghatározott szögből látható. Feladata a védekezés és az ellenség megtévesztése. E csillogás alatt valójában fekete-barna pigment található a szárnyon. A nőstény szárnyán nincs ilyen csillogó réteg, ezért kevésbé feltűnő. Testét sűrű, apró sörte borítja, s ez bársonyos külsőt kölcsönöz a lepkének. Teste - akárcsak a többi rovaré - fejre, torra és potrohra tagolódik. A lepke csápjainak végén rendkívül kifinomult érzékelők vannak, amelyekkel szagjeleket fog fel a levegőből. A hernyó szájszerve egy pár rágó, a kifejlett lepkéé un. pödörnyelv.


----------



## GJodie (2011 November 2)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Indonézia*

*INDONÉZ HOLD LEPKE *(Actias maenas)

A madagaszkári holdlepkéhez hasonlóan, ennek a fajnak is hosszú farka van, és bár a színeiben nem, a mintázatában annál inkább eltér. A szárnyfelületén található 2 "szem" hasonlatossá teszi a ragadozó madarak "képéhez", ezt használja ki ellenségei elriasztására. Hernyója színével próbál teljesen beleolvadni a környezetébe, sikerrel. Olyan akár egy üde zöld levél.


----------



## GJodie (2011 November 6)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Kína*

*KÍNAI HOLD LEPKE *(Actias dubernardi)

Mint mindegyik holdlepke, ennek a fajnak is van hosszú farka, de míg a többieknél a két nem között nem volt színeltérés, addig a kínainál igen. A nőstény világos, halványzöldes-kékes-fehér, felül bordó széllel, míg párja halványsárga, oldalt rózsaszín mintával, felül bordó széllel. Hernyója az egyik legkülönlegesebb formájú.


----------



## GJodie (2011 November 10)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Malajzia*

*MALÁJ FÁTYOLKA *(Cethosia biblis)

A Maláj fátyolka az egyik legdíszesebb pillangó a világon. Igazi divat diktátor, hiszen élén színei és gyönyörű mintázata a maláj népművészetre is nagy hatással volt, s nemzeti mintájukká vált a lepke.


----------



## GJodie (2011 November 13)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Fülöp-szigetek*

*NAGY MORMON LEPKE *(Papilio Memnon)

A csak a Fülöp-szigeteken található lepkefaj azért kapta a Mormonokról a nevét, mert a nőstények formában, színben és mintázatban is eltérnek egymástól, és így a régen a többnejűségéről ismert vallás folytatóihoz hasonlították őket. (az alsó sor a nőstények)


----------



## GJodie (2011 November 16)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Közép- és Dél-Afrika*

*MAMBA KARDFARKÚ HAL *(Graphium colonna)

A zöld-fekete kardfarkú halnak nevezett, áramvonalas kis fecskefarkú lepke, eredetileg csak Dél-Afrikában volt honos, de napjainkra már Közép-Afrika egyes erdős részein is feltűnik. Gyors reptű, elegáns, karcsú lepke faj, melynek színe kicsit módosult, ahogy északabbra került. A zöldes szín eltolódott a türkiz irányába.


----------



## GJodie (2011 November 21)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Kelet-Afrika*

*AFRIKAI NAPNYUGTA LEPKE *(Chrysiridia croesus)

Az elsősorban Kelet-Afrikában honos vándorló lepkefaj nevét az élénk vörös és narancs színei után kapta. Valóban, ha megnézzük közelebbről is a szárny alján található színes foltot, olyan mint egy napnyugta-fotó.


----------



## GJodie (2011 November 23)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Madagaszkár (2)*

*MADAGASZKÁRI CSÁSZÁR LEPKE *(Antherina suraka)

Ez a csodálatos színekben pompázó, csak Madagaszkáron található lepkefaj fokozottan védett, egyre kevesebb kifejlődött imágót lehet megfigyelni az erdőszéleken. A császár lepkék sajátja a két szemhez hasonló kör a szárnyakon, melyek közepe fehér, ezért teljesen olyan hatást keltenek, mintha egy háromdimenziós szem nézne ránk. Ez a csel eddig bevált a lepkéknek, mivel természetes ellenségei kerülik. Sajnos a tápnövénye tűnik el a vegyszerezés következtében, ezért van ez a lepkefaj is a kihalófélben lévők között.


----------



## GJodie (2011 November 25)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Fülöp-szigetek (2)*

*VÖRÖS FECSKEFARKÚ LEPKE *(Papilio rumanzovia)

Erről a gyönyörű, élénk színű, fülöp-szigeti pillangóról sajnos nem találtam semmi használható leírást a képeken és a nevén kívül, de annyira szépek, hogy nem tudtam kihagyni.


----------



## GJodie (2011 November 29)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Dél-Kelet Ázsia*

*INDIAI LEVÉLPILLANGÓ *(Kallima inachus)

Ez a Dél-kelet Ázsiában honos pillangó az egyik iskolapéldája a legjobban a környezetbe illeszkedésnek. Az álcázás nagy művésze, hiszen a fényesen rikító színeit egy szárnyösszezárással azonnal eltünteti, és mint egy száraz levél belesimul az avarba. Ennek a képességének köszönheti, hogy természetes ellenségei sem találnak rá, és így nem kell félteni a kihalástól.
*
*


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 4)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Közép-Amerika*

*HOSSZÚSZÁRNYÚ CYDNO *(Heliconius cydno)

Dél-Mexikótól Nyugat-Ecuadorig szinte mindenhol megtalálható ez a lepkefaj, de érdekessége, hogy színe minden földrajzi élőhelyén más és más: az egységesen fekete alapon átlós fehér sávok mellett a piros, kék és barna minden árnyalatában előfordulnak. Nem nagy méretű pillangók, 38-42 mm közöttiek.


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 5)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Ecuador*

*PIANO KEY POSTMAN *- érdekes név egy pillangónak  (Heliconius melpomone cythera)

Hogy miért kapta a postás nevet? Megfigyelték, hogy viszonylag kis területen mozog, de módszeresen minden virágra rászáll, egyet sem hagy ki, szinte mérnöki pontossággal kialakított repülési útvonala van. Mint egy jó postás, minden házba becsönget.  Érdekes az is, hogy van leveles, csomagos és pénzes postás is, mert többféle a színezetük. A fekete-fehér-piros színek más-más kombinációban jelennek meg a szárnyakon, de ez az eltérés nem köthető a nemekhez.


----------



## gledag (2011 December 5)

Fogalmam sincs mi a neve.

Bocs,hogy megzavarom az égtájak szerinti bemutatást, de annyira szép,hogy felteszem.


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 5)

*Pillangó beazonosítás *

*Callitaera Pireta *v. *Callitaera Genus* a hivatalos neve ennek az un. üvegszárnyú pillangónak, attól függően, hogy milyen kísérő szín jelenik meg a szárnyain. Venezuelában és Brazíliában őshonosak. Amit feltettél Gledag, az egy nagyon szép felvétel róla, ritkán tudják lencsevégre kapni, hiszen pontosan az átlátszóságuk okán teljesen beleolvadnak a környezetükbe. Ez egyben a védekezésük is a természetes ellenségeikkel szemben.


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 6)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Ázsia*

*ÁZSIAI SELYEMLEPKE *(Dictyoploca simla)

Ez a lepkefaj nemcsak felettébb hasznos a selyemgubója miatt, hanem az egyik leggyönyörűbb ázsiai nagyméretű pillangó, hiszen szárnyfesztávolsága meghaladja a 10 centimétert is. Színük a barnától a pinkig terjed. Évente csak egy populáció kel ki, október-november hónapban. Érdekessége, hogy a párzás csak egy bizonyos hőmérséklet alatt jön létre, ezért a tenyésztők nagyon vigyáznak a populáció környezeti hatásaira.


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 9)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Közép-Amerika*

*SZÉLES BAMBUSZ LEPKE *(Philaethria dido)

A pillangók világában meglehetősen ritka a zöld szín a szárnyakon, de a rovarvilágban sem gyakori, pedig az őserdőkben ezzel a színnel egészen jól el lehet rejtőzni. A zöld-fekete széles szárnyfelülettel viszont a lepke nemcsak rejtőzik, hanem azt az üzenetet is továbbítja a környezetének, mintha mérgező lenne. 
Élettere Észak-Amerika déli szakaszától - Közép-Amerikán át - egészen Dél-Amerika felső harmadáig terjed.


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 18)

*Lepkék, pillangók a bélyegeken is*




​
A világon talán nincs is olyan ország, amelyik bélyegein ne szerepeltetné a területük populációját képviselő lepkéket, pillangókat, a gyűjtők nagy örömére. Minden nemzet büszke a természeti adottságaira, és azokat szívesen mutatja meg a világnak. Hálás feladata lehetett a grafikusoknak, akik megtervezték a sorozatokat, mert az elképesztő szín és formagazdagságot a természet szolgáltatta hozzá. Ízelítőül pár igazán jól sikerült darab:


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 20)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Ausztrália*

*AUSZTRÁL FECSKEFARKÚ LEPKE *(Papilio Ulysses)

A Blue Morpho ausztrál megfelelője ez a fecskefarkú lepke, amely ugyan színeiben egyezik, de formájában és a színek eloszlásában már eltér. Ennek a fajtának a szárnyszélein vastagabb a fekete sáv, és a szárny alsó része nem lekerekített, hanem igazi fecskefarok. Életterében ritkán látható, mert magasan, a fák lombja felett repül. Ausztráliában sokáig fokozottan védett faj volt, de mióta a hernyói számára szükséges fák kivágását leállították, sőt újra telepítették, a populáció is szaporodott.


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 26)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Amerika (trópus)*

*ZEBRA LEPKE *(Heliconius charithonia)

A Zebra lepke - elnevezéséhez hűen - fekete-fehér csíkozású, szárnyainak fesztávolsága igen széles. Amerika trópusi területein él, de a környező szigeteken is megtalálható. Érdekessége, hogy - bár a nappalokat egyedül tölti - az éjszakákat a fákon csüngve, csoportosan alusszák át.


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 28)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Dél-Kelet Afrika*

*GYÖNGYHÁZ PILLANGÓ *(Protogoniomorpha parhassus)

E lepkefaj színei a legkifinomultabb ízlésnek is megfelelnek: semmi hivalkodás, sehol egy erős kontúr. Különböző szögből megpillantva, a fehértől a zölden át a liláig, selymes, halvány fényű a szárny felszíne. A fonák rejtő színű, finom vonalú zöld levélhez hasonlatos, amely megkönnyíti az álcázást.


----------



## GJodie (2011 December 28)

*Pillangók az emberek életében*




​
Mint oly sok élő és élettelenhez, a pillangóhoz is tartoznak szimbólumok, babonák, álomfejtések. 
Mivel egy impozáns, szép rovar, csak pozitív dolgok kapcsolódnak hozzá.
A *pillangó*, az egyik legszebb magyar szó, kiejtése már önmagában dallamos, s a jelentése is fontos. Egy olyan rovarról van szó, amely légies, könnyed, színes. A pillangó díszes megjelenése a szépség, csapongó repkedése a lélek szimbóluma. Rövid élete viszont a gyors mulandóságra ítélt hiú pompa, vonzódása a fény és a láng felé, az önpusztítás megtestesítője. A múlékony szépség, a rövid földi lét jelképeként a világiasság kifejezője is. 
A babonás néphit úgy tartja, hogy egész évben szerencsés lesz, aki tavasszal először fehér pillangót pillant meg. Ugyanakkor baljós jel, ha az év első pillangója barna, az éjszakai pillangó pedig a közeli halál jöttére figyelmeztet. A vörös pillangók a boszorkányok megtestesülései. Pillangót meglátni a házban viszont jó ómen, hasonlóan a virágok közt röpdöső pillangó is pozitív jelentésű, mert vagyonosodást és jólétet jelez.
Az álomfejtők szerint körös-körül röpködő pillangókat látni álomban azt jelzi, hogy távoli barátunk felől kapunk hírt, levélben, vagy valakitől, aki találkozott vele. Pillangóról álmodni általában, a megnyugvás iránti vágyat jelzi. Emellett a lepkék kreativitást, romantikát, élvezetet és szellemiséget is kifejezhetnek. Az is lehet, hogy az álmodó gondolkodásmódja átalakulás előtt áll. Ha az alvó személy egy gyönyörű, színes pillangót lát álmában, az illetőt pozitívan értékelik a munkahelyén, vagy baráti társaságban. 

*Minden lepke- és pillangószerető fórumozónak Boldog Új Esztendőt kívánok egészségben, szerencsében, békességben és szeretetben!*
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## kati555 (2012 Január 1)

Pille, pille, pillangó,
Szállj le a kezembe,
szivárványnak színeit
fesd a tenyerembe!​ 
Pille,pille,pillangó!​ 
Olyan,mint az álom.
Mitől lettél ilyen szép?
Én majd kitalálom.​ 
Libbenő szép virág,​ 
felhő közelében,
hernyóból lett tündérlány
Odafönn az égen.​ 
Pille,pille,pillangó!​ 
Szállj le a kezembe,
Szivárványnak színeit
fesd a tenyerembe! 

(Petőfi Sándor)​


----------



## kati555 (2012 Január 1)

*Fecske Csaba: Lepkehívogató* 

​ Szállj le, lepke, magot adok!
Ha megeszed, többet adok.

Mint a szirom, szép a szárnyad,
ékessége vagy a nyárnak.


Tarka lepke, szállj kezemre!
Mondd csak, mi szél hozott erre?

Ha majd vége lesz a nyárnak,
hová repít gyönge szárnyad?​


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 3)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Madagaszkár (3)*

*MADÁRSZÁRNYÚ LEPKE* (Pharmacophagus antennor)

Madagaszkár egyik leggyakoribb és legnagyobb méretű pillangója, ez a fekete alapon fehér pöttyös, széles szárnyú, fecskefarkú lepkefaj. A sziget minden területén megtalálható, hála a farkasalma nevű növénynek, melynek levelein szépen gömbölyödnek a hernyók, hogy aztán bebábozódva, ilyen gyönyörű pillangóvá válhassanak


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 4)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Közép- és Dél-Amerika*

*A BAGOLY *(Caligo eurilochus)

Bagolynak hívják, mégsem bagolylepke, hanem a banánlepkék rendjéhez tartozik ez az érdekes pillangó. A külső szárnyfelületén található háromdimenziós bagolyszemhez hasonlatos mintájáról kapta a nevét. A 10-13 cm széles szárny külső és belső színei, mintázata alapvetően eltér egymástól. A belső ugyanis sötétbarna széles sávval kezdődik, és acélkékké válik, mire eléri középen a lepketestet.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 6)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Közép-Amerika (2)*

*KÉNLEPKE *(Phoebis argante)

Ezt a vándorló lepkefajt először Costa Ricában figyelték meg, de mára egész Közép-Amerikában, és a Karibi térségben honos lett. Vándorlása alatt naponta egy mérföldet is képes megtenni, szívós és jól repülő pillangó. Nevét élénksárga színéről kapta.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 8)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Dél-Afrika*

*CSÁSZÁR FECSKEFARKÚ LEPKE *(Papilio ophidicephalus)

Nem véletlenül hívják császárnak ezt a szép pillangót, hiszen Dél-Afrika legnagyobb lepkefaja a maga 12 cm széles szárnyszélességével. Érdekessége, hogy a hímek a nőstényeken található "primitív" szemhez hasonlatos minta alapján találnak rá a párjukra, mert ez a színösszetétel a természetben nem gyakori, és a foszforeszkáló kék szín így, mintegy iránytű vezeti őket.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 12)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Közép-Amerika (3)*

*KÉK HULLÁM *(Myscelia cyaniris)

A zafírkék szín ritka a pillangók világában, ez a lepkefaj viszont a kék több árnyalatát is képes megmutatni a szárnyain, egészen a királykékig, attól függően, milyen szögből látjuk meg, ezt a Közép-Amerikában honos szépséget. Az átlagosan 3,5 cm széles szárnyfelületével a kisebb méretű pillangók családjába tartozik. Érdekessége, hogy rothadt gyümölcsökkel és állati ürülékkel táplálkozik.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 14)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Dél-Kelet Ázsia (2)*

*ZÖLD HÁROMSZÖG *(Graphium agamemnon) 

Zöld háromszög a magyar fordítása ennek a fecskefarkú családba tartozó trópusi fajnak, mely Dél-Indiában őshonos, de mára már egész Dél-Kelet Ázsiában, sőt Ausztráliában is megtalálható. A testéhez képest széles szárnyfelület és a pillangó erős mozgató izmai gyors és kitartó repülést eredményez számára. A két nem színeiben kissé eltérő. A felső megegyezik, de az alsó szárnyak már nem. A hímek alsó szárnyfelületének színe rózsaszínes barna, míg a nőstényeké a felsőhöz hasonlatos fekete-zöld.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 25)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Közép-Amerika (4)*

*NESSAEA *(Nessaea aglaura)

Közép-Amerika trópusi erdőiben honos ez a lepkefaj, mely a felsőszárnyakon található neonkék foltjairól kapta a nevét. Az alsó szárnyfelület zöldesbarna, nem túl gyakori. A két ivar eltérő nagyságú: a hím szárnyainak hossza eléri a 31-36 mm-t, míg a nőstényeké kicsit kissebb, 28-34 mm. Mivel a forró trópusokon él, így folyamatos a szaporodás. A lárvák csaz az Alchornea costaricensis és Plukenetia Volubilis nevű növényekkel táplálkoznak.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 28)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Fülöp-szigetek (3)*

*NIMFA* (Idea leuconoe)

Magasan repülőnek is hívják - magyar fordításban - ezt a fekete-fehér lepkefajt, melynek jellegzetessége, hogy igen magasra képes felrepülni, és a meleg légáramlatok szárnyán siklik, kihasználva az aerodinamikát. De nem csak ez a különlegessége, hanem az is, hogy a fejét mindkét oldalra el tudja forgatni. Kevés pillangó faj képes erre.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 29)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Ázsia (2)*

*CITRUS FECSKEFARKÚ *(Papilio demoleus)

Ez a gyönyörű barna-bézs színű pillangó sajnos védetté vált, mert mint kártevőt tartják nyilván a mezőgazdaságban, hiszen hernyója a citrusfélékkel táplálkozik, így komoly károkat tud okozni, ha egy nagyobb szaporulat rágja le a fák leveleit. A pillangók élete nem túl hosszú, mert a párosodás után csak néhány hétig élnek még.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)




----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 30)

*Pillangó beazonosítás *

*
** A feltett képen látható* gyerek nevét nem, de a *pillangóét tudom* (lévén ez egy lepkés topik) ​ 




​*
** Common Buckeye* (Junonia coenia) - a következő hozzászólásban olvasható róla.​


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 30)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Észak-Amerika*

*COMMON BUCKEYE *(Junonia coenia)

Ez a Kanadában és az USA-ban honos pillangó azon fajok közé tartozik, melyek "álszemet" viselnek a szárnyaikon, hogy természetes ellenségeiket elriasszák, főleg a kisebb madarakat. Mire a madár rájön, hogy a szemek nem egy másik állatéi, és hogy átverték, addigra a pillangó el tud menekülni. Az északabbra élők tavasztól őszig szaporodnak, de a déli, melegebb területeken lévők bábjai nyugalmi helyzetben áttelelnek.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Január 31)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Kelet-Ausztrália*

*GYÜMÖLCSÖS FECSKEFARKÚ *(Papilio Aegeus)

Kimondottan Ausztrália nyugati partvidékén él ez a már-már kártevőnek számító nagy lepkefaj, melyek nevéhez hűen, a citrus-gyümölcsösök réme, hiszen bő szaporulatuk a gyümölcsfák és bokrok leveleivel táplálkoznak. A hím és nőstény szárnyfelülete színben, formában és méretben is eltérő, 12-14 cm széles. Érdekessége, hogy bár a fecskefarkúak családjához tartozik, mégis hiányzik róla a jellegzetes hosszabb farok.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Február 2)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Közép-Amerika (4)*

*CSODÁLATOS FECSKEFARKÚ *(Papilio garamas) 

Csodálatos fecskefarkú a magyar fordítás szerint ez a lepkefaj, és valóban, Közép-Amerika legnagyobb méretű pillangója, amelynek érdekessége még, hogy, bár elsőre fekete-bézs színűnek tűnik, ha más szögből nézzük, ill. ha a hatalmas szárnyak fonákját is sikerül megpillantanunk, láthatjuk az élénk vörös színt is, mely a fajtájuk jellegzetessége.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Február 6)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Dél-Kelet Ázsia (3)*

*BRAHMEA MOLYLEPKE *(Brahmea hearseyi)

Ezt a főként Indiában található lepkefajt nevezhetnénk a molyok királynőjének is, hiszen 20 cm széles szárnyfelületének formagazdagsága egyedülálló. A hullámvonalak tökéletes és harmonikus egységét alkotják a minták, melyek arra is megfelelnek, hogy a molyok által látogatott fák törzséhez hasonlatosan beleolvadjanak a tájba. Hernyójuk is párját ritkítja kinézetével, a hatalmas csápokkal az egész testükön. Egész évben képesek a szaporodásra, de csak a nem túl esős, párás területeken.


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)




----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

A fák törzsén pihenő medvelepkék, quadrina lepkék.


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

a virágnak nem tudom mi a neve de ez a 
Hatalmas pávaszemes lepke képes volt a virágra szállni így virágostól hoztam el


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KFyYuHlp3No" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*Pillangó kiállítás Taivanról a Móra Ferenc Múzeumban*


----------



## GJodie (2012 Február 7)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Dél-Kelet Ázsia és Ausztrália*

*ZÖLD HÁROMSZÖG FECSKEFARKÚ *(Graphium triangle)

Ezek az Ausztráliában honos, de mára már Dél-Kelet Ázsiában is megtalálható, nagytestű fecskefarkú pillangók helyváltoztatók, vagyis az év adott szakában útra kelnek, és 72 órás vándorlásba kezdenek. Arra még nem jöttek rá a megfigyelők, hogy mi készteti őket erre, illetve még arra sem, hogy az útirányt mi alapján választják meg, hiszen nem mindig azonos a repülési vonaluk. A kifejlődött pillangók ugyan nektárral táplálkoznak, mégis szívesen tartózkodnak sárban és pocsolya szegélyén.


----------



## GJodie (2012 Február 9)

*Lepkék: Égtájak szerint - Afrika és Indonézia*

Ki gondolná, hogy ezek a pillangók mind egy közös családhoz tartoznak, hiszen színben és rajzolatban igencsak eltérőek. Ők a *Charaxes* pillangók, melyek Afrikában honosak, de mára már Indonéziában is megtalálhatók. Óvilági óriás trópusi lepkéknek is nevezik őket, robosztusabb alkatuk miatt. Elsősorban gyümölcsökkel táplálkoznak, lyukat fúrva az édes gyümölcshús eléréséhez. Talán az egyik legszebb mintázattal ők büszkélkedhetnek, mintha egy festő fantáziája ihlette volna a színeiket és rajzolatukat. Pár fotót összegyűjtöttem róluk. Akik szeretik a szép pillangó képeket, most gyönyörködhetnek bennük.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## aanne_36 (2012 Április 17)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a csodaszép lepkéket, a szép képeket, a videókat, GJodie-nak pedig az igényes munkát, a lepkék égtáj szerinti bemutatását.

Apolló lepke (leírás már van róla a topikban)


----------



## börzsöny (2013 Január 23)

Párosan szép az életCsatolás megtekintése 1004444


----------



## börzsöny (2013 Január 23)

Ki bújik a szárnyam alatt ?


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 2)




----------



## Jedivy (2021 Július 6)

.


----------



## Jedivy (2021 Július 6)




----------

